# free art and art trades 🌾



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 11, 2020)

banner by the lovely @morthael 

Welcome!

As the title says - I'm opening up freebies and art trades thread for my own practice :]

~~
You can request one, two or three characters per drawing.

It's okay to chip in ideas/details to draw for my consideration.

You can request as many times as you want, but please, if that's possible, don't request a character I've already drawn unless you're requesting them in a different outfit than before (exceptions can be made if I really like the character).

You can use the art you get from your request however you'd like (including minor edits like adding a background or a filter), but please don't claim my art as your own and credit is very appreciated.

The status is mostly an indicator if I'm actively working on the requests, technically this thread is always open for requests - sometimes I'm just simply too busy irl to draw.

There's no time limit for how long it might take me to finish a request, but if the status is set on open then it usually takes me 1-2 days.

Here's my toyhouse, if anyone is interested in an art trade
~~

status: *closed (busy irl)*​


Spoiler: art examples



I've already done a bunch of requests on this thread, so definitely make sure to check it out!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, your style is so cute!  I especially like the way you drew the second image.  Here's my Pocket Camp manager if you're interested.  Thanks for considering!  ☺ 



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 11, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hi, your style is so cute!  I especially like the way you drew the second image.  Here's my Pocket Camp manager if you're interested.  Thanks for considering!  ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference



Here you go!


----------



## allainah (Apr 11, 2020)

ooo i love the drawing u did for marshalfangirl so cute!! ;-;

here is my islander if she interests you at all? thanks for considering <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 237262


That's so adorable I love it!!!  Her pose is absolutely perfect, thank you so much. <3


----------



## th8827 (Apr 11, 2020)

Very cute style. I like it.



Spoiler: Island Rep, Raven








If you feel up for it, here is my Island Rep, Raven. Her leggings are Fishnets, since it is hard to tell due to the low quality, and she is holding a very fashionable Axe. She looks a lot more sinister than she actually is.


----------



## Nophica (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh gosh your finished products and samples are truly adorable! I know you say it's for practice but you're already very talented already! I love the way you've shaded the 4th sample, the lighting in her hair is fantastic. If you're not too busy or too troubled, maybe practice on Nophica? <3 She's got lots of freckles (hard to see in this pic) and she's very shy and quiet. Loves to sew/weave and paint. Thank you! Btw you should open up an art shop, you'd be very successful!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 12, 2020)

allainah said:


> ooo i love the drawing u did for marshalfangirl so cute!! ;-;
> 
> here is my islander if she interests you at all? thanks for considering <3



first of all, thank u v much!!
second, here you go:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



th8827 said:


> Very cute style. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank u for requesting! I actually had a lot of fun with this one, because I tried something new. When I saw Raven and read the description, my mind immediately went to those like bright pink manga edits of yandere girls posted on tumblr, so that's what I did! Here's what I referenced from [<3]. Hope you like it 
(I'm sorry for not drawing the mask, I actually did draw it at first, but then decided to ditch it, because I wanted to work more on the expression!)




[EDIT: made some small changes to the picture]

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

Also, can I take a moment to appreciate y'all's requests and being so kind??
Thank you so much for all the compliments, they honestly make my day ☺
ily all


----------



## th8827 (Apr 12, 2020)

I was, indeed, going for a Yandere look. Adorable.


----------



## allainah (Apr 12, 2020)

ahhh thank you so much for the art! it's seriously gorgeous WOW  
do you have a wish list for in-game or anything u want? i'd be more than happy to tip you c:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 12, 2020)

Nophica said:


> Oh gosh your finished products and samples are truly adorable! I know you say it's for practice but you're already very talented already! I love the way you've shaded the 4th sample, the lighting in her hair is fantastic. If you're not too busy or too troubled, maybe practice on Nophica? <3 She's got lots of freckles (hard to see in this pic) and she's very shy and quiet. Loves to sew/weave and paint. Thank you! Btw you should open up an art shop, you'd be very successful!



aaaaaa, thank u v much!! tbh when I first saw your islander, I was kind of scared, because glasses are the bane of my existence when it comes to drawing, but I think they turned out good in the end, it was a cool practice!
I hope you like it and I hope I drew enough freckles  
And thank u for the encouragement about opening up a shop, but for now I think I just want to draw for free since it doesn't take me as much time (it's also like,, quarantine, so I have a lot of time on my hands) and it's actually a really cool way of motivating myself. Plus, I can make other people happy with my art, so that's a big enough award for me 
Here you go:


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 12, 2020)

Your art is really cute! I love the style. Nice work!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 12, 2020)

allainah said:


> ahhh thank you so much for the art! it's seriously gorgeous WOW
> do you have a wish list for in-game or anything u want? i'd be more than happy to tip you c:



I'm glad that you like it!!
Well, all I'm looking for in game are tambourine, black garden lantern, blue hybrids and IGB, so if you want to you can tip me with any of those things.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Amissapanda said:


> Your art is really cute! I love the style. Nice work!


aaaa thank you for your kind words!! ❤


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi would you be interested in an art trade? Here’s some examples of my art!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 12, 2020)

Pearls said:


> Hi would you be interested in an art trade? Here’s some examples of my art!


Yes, of course! Your art is great  My toyhouse with characters is in the first post.
Please, tell me what character you'd like me to draw, thank u


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, of course! Your art is great  My toyhouse with characters is in the first post.
> Please, tell me what character you'd like me to draw, thank u


Thanks, you can either draw my acnh character or any of my ocs here!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 12, 2020)

D'ya do furries?
If not y'can just do my avatar:


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 12, 2020)

if you wanted to draw my villager here's a ref! https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/295718326389440512/696804550086099024/image0.jpg 
i can sketch one of your characters for my own practice but it'll be very scrappy/sketchy cuz i dont do much lineart haha


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 12, 2020)

here's a sketch i did of urs!


----------



## chocobeann (Apr 12, 2020)

Could we do a trade? ^^ samples are in the finished section.  Would love if you could draw this girlie pls?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> D'ya do furries?
> If not y'can just do my avatar:


I can try drawing a furry, I have done it once or twice in my life! Could be an interesting practice   
Also, I can draw both your character from acnh and whoever you request for the furry, if you'd like.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



peachmilke said:


> if you wanted to draw my villager here's a ref! https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/295718326389440512/696804550086099024/image0.jpg
> i can sketch one of your characters for my own practice but it'll be very scrappy/sketchy cuz i dont do much lineart haha


Thank you for sketching my islander!! She looks great in your art style ❤
Also, big mood for the lineart part, after years of struggling with lineart, I completely ditched it and just went with some sort of clean sketches, because that's what looked best for me, so dw about it! I think it looks good, thank u 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



chocobeann said:


> Could we do a trade? ^^ samples are in the finished section.  Would love if you could draw this girlie pls?


It'd be an honor to do an art trade with you, I love your art!
My toyhouse is in the first post, so you can pick whoever you like for the drawing ❤


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you for sketching my islander!! She looks great in your art style ❤
Also, big mood for the lineart part, after years of struggling with lineart, I completely ditched it and just went with some sort of clean sketches, because that's what looked best for me, so dw about it! I think it looks good, thank u 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> I can try drawing a furry, I have done it once or twice in my life! Could be an interesting practice
> Also, I can draw both your character from acnh and whoever you request for the furry, if you'd like.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> ...



thank you! I'll probably practice it eventually but I'm just getting back into drawing so I'm trying not to focus on that as much


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I can try drawing a furry, I have done it once or twice in my life! Could be an interesting practice
> Also, I can draw both your character from acnh and whoever you request for the furry, if you'd like.


I'd love my islander, as for the furry I have to ask you hold on a moment because I'm actually waiting for a reference to be made in the first place (Let's say I have the idea worked out, I need a visual representation). I do not feel asking you to go through the ardious torment of having to do WIP line-art of about 20 different furries for me to work out which one is me is fair or clever. I'll see if I can badger my artist to pump her gears for the next few days however~


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello! I was wondering if you could draw my character?
 
I'm sorry it's so blurry, it wouldn't let me upload anything else (it's hard to tell but her eyes are green)


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love if you could draw me and my girlfriend, I want to get some art of our characters for our one year anniversary ^_^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2020)

love your style so much<3 i dont really have a request but you can practice with my mayor and her friend from acnl if you want haha


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 14, 2020)

Pearls said:


> Thanks, you can either draw my acnh character or any of my ocs here! ❤



I swear I don't have a type, but then when I see pink hair I go wild 
Here you go, I drew Edana!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'd love my islander, as for the furry I have to ask you hold on a moment because I'm actually waiting for a reference to be made in the first place (Let's say I have the idea worked out, I need a visual representation). I do not feel asking you to go through the ardious torment of having to do WIP line-art of about 20 different furries for me to work out which one is me is fair or clever. I'll see if I can badger my artist to pump her gears for the next few days however~



That's alright, don't worry about it and take your time! Here's your islander:





	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



peachmilke said:


> thank you! I'll probably practice it eventually but I'm just getting back into drawing so I'm trying not to focus on that as much



Here's your islander!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



chocobeann said:


> Could we do a trade? ^^ samples are in the finished section.  Would love if you could draw this girlie pls?



Here's Hope! She's super cute!!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Aronthaer said:


> I'd love if you could draw me and my girlfriend, I want to get some art of our characters for our one year anniversary ^_^
> 
> View attachment 238291View attachment 238293



Okay, so I have actually drawn you two already, but when I finished, TBT was down. So, I will post the drawing on your thread in a moment, so it's organized for u! Thank you for requesting


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry for bothering, but I hope it’s alright to request if you’re still open.
And thank you for the consideration regardless if you draw my islander or not ^^
Best of luck with the practice, your art style is already great by the way! 
Reference - feel free to choose any outfit style


----------



## Pearls (Apr 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I swear I don't have a type, but then when I see pink hair I go wild
> Here you go, I drew Edana!
> View attachment 238352


omg she looks so good, thank you!! I’ll get my part of the trade finished as soon as I can!


----------



## Radda (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm super interested in an art trade! Would you mind drawing my roblox character in exchange for me drawing any person on your toyhouse?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 14, 2020)

Radda said:


> I'm super interested in an art trade! Would you mind drawing my roblox character in exchange for me drawing any person on your toyhouse?


Sure thing! Just let me know how your character looks and then we can trade


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 14, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could draw my character?
> View attachment 238219
> I'm sorry it's so blurry, it wouldn't let me upload anything else (it's hard to tell but her eyes are green)



Super cute character!! I couldn't figure out how her outfit works from the picture, so I kind of improvised, I hope you don't mind!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



staticistic1114 said:


> love your style so much<3 i dont really have a request but you can practice with my mayor and her friend from acnl if you want haha
> 
> View attachment 238318



I tried my best!! thank u for requesting  ☺ 




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Xinyiki said:


> Sorry for bothering, but I hope it’s alright to request if you’re still open.
> And thank you for the consideration regardless if you draw my islander or not ^^
> Best of luck with the practice, your art style is already great by the way!
> Reference - feel free to choose any outfit style



I vibed with this pink sweater, I love it so much, pink + yellow is one of the best colour combos ever
Here you go!


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Super cute character!! I couldn't figure out how her outfit works from the picture, so I kind of improvised, I hope you don't mind!
> View attachment 242122
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> ...




Omg I love it so much thank you!! I hope you dont mind if I make it my profile picture


----------



## AbodeTheLord (Apr 14, 2020)

hey i really like your style, could you draw my island representative? thank you!


----------



## allainah (Apr 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'm glad that you like it!!
> Well, all I'm looking for in game are tambourine, black garden lantern, blue hybrids and IGB, so if you want to you can tip me with any of those things.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> ...


i have some blue hyacinths i can tip you! are you available tomorrow for trade? c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I tried my best!! thank u for requesting  ☺
> View attachment 242124



that is so adorable omg thank you <3


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 15, 2020)

hiya! your art is adorable !
would you be willing to draw my villager?


Spoiler: refs - could you change her bunny ears to be mint please o:










also are you looking for any furniture at all to catalog/bells? id love to tip!


----------



## Radda (Apr 15, 2020)

Here he is in all his glory! Let me know which OC you want me to draw for you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 15, 2020)

AbodeTheLord said:


> View attachment 242172
> hey i really like your style, could you draw my island representative? thank you!



I actually had a hard time figuring what was it on your islander forehead, so just to avoid confusion - I hid it under his hair. I hope you don't mind it!
Here you go:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Inarabitta said:


> hiya! your art is adorable !
> would you be willing to draw my villager?
> 
> 
> ...



She's super cute! Here you go:




I am currently looking mainly for igb, thank you for considering tipping me!


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 15, 2020)

Omg! Your art is so cute!! I would love a piece done by you especially in the style of your second sample from your initial post. I know you're mainly doing villagers but is there any way you could draw me in that style?


Spoiler


----------



## AbodeTheLord (Apr 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I actually had a hard time figuring what was it on your islander forehead, so just to avoid confusion - I hid it under his hair. I hope you don't mind it!
> Here you go:
> View attachment 242558
> 
> ...


it turned out amazing! thank you so much!


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I actually had a hard time figuring what was it on your islander forehead, so just to avoid confusion - I hid it under his hair. I hope you don't mind it!
> Here you go:
> View attachment 242558
> 
> ...





SinnerTheCat said:


> I actually had a hard time figuring what was it on your islander forehead, so just to avoid confusion - I hid it under his hair. I hope you don't mind it!
> Here you go:
> View attachment 242558
> 
> ...


oh my gosh thank you so much! this is adorable! i’ll pm you regarding the igb tip ^_^ i hope you dont mind me using this as an avi w/ credit!


----------



## Radda (Apr 15, 2020)

Here she is!


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

i love this thread so so much! this is my new horizons island ref if you'd be interested at all !!! 


Spoiler


----------



## once (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love if you could draw me and my boyfriend together! Saw your post above about furries so figured it'd be alright to ask c:



Spoiler: Refs















If two furries is a bit much just me (the wolf) would be great! Also please let me know how a fair price of IGB/NMT, I know you said this thread is for practice but I'd want to give you something anyways!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 16, 2020)

Radda said:


> Here he is in all his glory! Let me know which OC you want me to draw for you!
> View attachment 242546



Although, I feel like drawing roblox characters isn't my greatest skill, here you go! I hope it's okkk




Also, thank you so much for drawing Kara! Your work is amazing  ☺

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



LisaTheGreat said:


> Omg! Your art is so cute!! I would love a piece done by you especially in the style of your second sample from your initial post. I know you're mainly doing villagers but is there any way you could draw me in that style?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here you go!! You're v cute, I love the black hearts  




	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Jas said:


> i love this thread so so much! this is my new horizons island ref if you'd be interested at all !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I moved the bow a bit to make sense in the picture, I hope it's ok! Here you go:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



once said:


> I'd love if you could draw me and my boyfriend together! Saw your post above about furries so figured it'd be alright to ask c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They looks super adorable together, honestly. Maybe I am not the most amazing furry artist out there, BUT it was a pleasure to draw them!!
Thank you so much for wanting to tip me, but I don't really have a set price for those! You can tip me however much you want, I don't really mind


----------



## once (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow, this is so lovely <3 Thank you so much! I'm busy right now but I'll be DMing you in like half an hour to come visit!

Edit: My bf loves it too, he said it was adorable


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I vibed with this pink sweater, I love it so much, pink + yellow is one of the best colour combos ever
> Here you go!
> View attachment 242126


Ahh, I’ve just saw this!
I agree, the pink + yellow combination is so good, I couldn’t resist buy it as soon as they sold it at the shop! ^^
He looks amazing, thank you so much for drawing him!


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 16, 2020)

please? I can try to give you some art in exchange?


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 16, 2020)

hiya! sorry to request again but your requests are so cute OTL
if you don't mind could you draw me and my boyfriend as well (,: ?



Spoiler: refs










eye color isnt shown in either example but they should both be brown asdfghjkl

i'd also love to send another tip! aha thank you so much in advance


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Apr 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Although, I feel like drawing roblox characters isn't my greatest skill, here you go! I hope it's okkk
> View attachment 243066
> 
> Also, thank you so much for drawing Kara! Your work is amazing  ☺
> ...


Thank you so much! It came out so cute  I love it❤


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 17, 2020)

lemonzboy said:


> please? I can try to give you some art in exchange?



We can art trade if you want to! My characters are listed on my toyhouse (link in the first post) 
For now, here's your islander:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Inarabitta said:


> hiya! sorry to request again but your requests are so cute OTL
> if you don't mind could you draw me and my boyfriend as well (,: ?
> 
> 
> ...



I feel literal uwu feelings when I see ppl requesting art of them and their partners, it's just too cute
Here you go:


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I feel literal uwu feelings when I see ppl requesting art of them and their partners, it's just too cute
> Here you go:
> View attachment 243510



im just now seeing this! omgomg im crying thank you so much ;; its really cute! we both say thank you!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

Would consider my character?  I am totally in love with Punchy if you feel like drawing him too would be amazing! Your art style is so cute. <3


----------



## Brumbo (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey could you draw my lil fella? I'll tip IGB


----------



## Jas (Apr 19, 2020)

this is amazing oh my gosh!!! thank you so much for sharing your skills :')


----------



## Fye (Apr 19, 2020)

Your art is lovely! Could I get one for my character? And I'd love to tip in NMTs or bells as appreciation 
(Edit: changed her hat since the beanies in the game look pretty faded)



Spoiler: reference



View attachment 245348 View attachment 245349


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Would consider my character?  I am totally in love with Punchy if you feel like drawing him too would be amazing! Your art style is so cute. <3
> View attachment 244602



I added small Punchy on the picture, hope you like it!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Brumbo said:


> Hey could you draw my lil fella? I'll tip IGB  View attachment 244608



Here you go! If you'd like to tip me then please, pm me about it ☺




	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> Your art is lovely! Could I get one for my character? And I'd love to tip in NMTs or bells as appreciation
> (Edit: changed her hat since the beanies in the game look pretty faded)
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, so long story short, I always save references on my computer right away, so when I draw I don't have to check the thread and I drew your character in the clothes from previous reference picture, I hope it's okay!! If you'd still like your character drawn in the clothes from the references you posted in the edit then please let me know, thank u 

If you'd like to tip then please pm me, I accept both NMT and igb, so you can choose whichever


----------



## Brumbo (Apr 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I added small Punchy on the picture, hope you like it!
> View attachment 245762
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> ...


Oh WOW that looks great! Thank you so much  I'll pm when I'm free I def gotta tip!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love it if you drew any of my characters!! https://toyhou.se/caprisun/characters 
Castella is my fav atm if you have troubles choosing tho   I'll probably draw one of your characters back!


----------



## baobei (Apr 21, 2020)

oh wow;; your art is super cute!!! i love how soft it looks? (not super good with my art terminology) but the way you blend the colours and do the lighting makes the entire piece very calming/serene to look at! 

if this is still open, i would love a piece of my ac rep here :') i'll tip with a mixture of nmt and igb (both is better than one)


----------



## Fye (Apr 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Okay, so long story short, I always save references on my computer right away, so when I draw I don't have to check the thread and I drew your character in the clothes from previous reference picture, I hope it's okay!! If you'd still like your character drawn in the clothes from the references you posted in the edit then please let me know, thank u
> 
> If you'd like to tip then please pm me, I accept both NMT and igb, so you can choose whichever



This is so beautiful thank you! I actually changed the clothes because while I like the style IRL those specific items in-game had a kind of worn-out/faded look to them. But you drew them so bright and sunset-y and I adore it  (I wish the beanies had that floppy look like you drew it, the game ones just go straight up orz)

I'll PM you right now


----------



## iovis (Apr 21, 2020)

hello!! I love how soft your art is!! I'd like to request this girl if you have time : https://toyhou.se/3888833.arden


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I added small Punchy on the picture, hope you like it!
> View attachment 245762
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> ...



Ahhh! its so cuuuuute! Thank you so much! ^w^
I love that little Punchy. haha!
I don't draw, but if you need anything in game, let me know so I can give you a tip if possible. ^w^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Ahhh! its so cuuuuute! Thank you so much! ^w^
> I love that little Punchy. haha!
> I don't draw, but if you need anything in game, let me know so I can give you a tip if possible. ^w^



Thank you so much for your kind words!! My wishlist is in my signature, so if you'd like to tip me and have anything from that list then please pm me


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 22, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> I'd love it if you drew any of my characters!! https://toyhou.se/caprisun/characters
> Castella is my fav atm if you have troubles choosing tho   I'll probably draw one of your characters back!



momo officially owns my ass, my love for pink hair is too big




	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



baobei said:


> oh wow;; your art is super cute!!! i love how soft it looks? (not super good with my art terminology) but the way you blend the colours and do the lighting makes the entire piece very calming/serene to look at!
> 
> if this is still open, i would love a piece of my ac rep here :') i'll tip with a mixture of nmt and igb (both is better than one)



Thank you so much!! I'm glad y'all like my art since I really enjoy drawing characters   
And if you'd like to tip me then please pm me!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Iovis said:


> hello!! I love how soft your art is!! I'd like to request this girl if you have time : https://toyhou.se/3888833.arden



Arden is so cute!! I am in love!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> momo officially owns my ass, my love for pink hair is too big
> View attachment 246463
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> ...



Thank you for drawing Momo!!!! She looks lovely      ❤ AND I AGREE PINK HAIR FTW
here is your girl Alice I hope u like it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm still taking requests!​


----------



## Melonyy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, do you mind drawing my islander?
Here’s my Ref


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2020)

Your art is so cute !!


----------



## X10Rinne (Apr 26, 2020)

Would you mind drawing my oc Bonny? She's a shark/pirate themed fairy.


Spoiler





 





Also, I can craft a few of the items on your wishlist (angled signpost, flat garden rock, hanging terrarium, plain wooden shop sign, sign post, tea table) and would love to tip if you draw her!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 27, 2020)

MayorMelony said:


> Hi, do you mind drawing my islander?
> Here’s my Ref



Here you go! 




	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



X10Rinne said:


> Would you mind drawing my oc Bonny? She's a shark/pirate themed fairy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I love Bonny's design and general idea, it's so good!!




And if you still want to tip me with the items, then please pm me about it, thank you


----------



## X10Rinne (Apr 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 249105
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> ...



She looks so pretty in your style, thank you so much! Pm'd you


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 27, 2020)

your art is so so cute!! i'd love to request my island rep! ^^ 



Spoiler











you don't have to draw it ofc!! <3 but i have a milkmaid hat and alpinist hat on your wishlist i'd really like to give you if you do end up taking the request!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi! I love your art so much, everything looks so soft and cute! Would you mind doing my character? I love the hairstyle you did on @peachymilke character, could you do a similar style on my character as well? If not, that's fine!! I'm sure it will look amazing no matter how you draw it! c:


Spoiler: ~Ref~









edit: I would love to tip you, do you prefer igb, nmt, or tbt?


----------



## Fye (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi again! Can I request art of my other AC character this time? 


Spoiler: reference


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Hi again! Can I request art of my other AC character this time?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> ...


sorry to pop out of the blue but could i please know the MR/QR Code for that cute outfit 0:?


----------



## Fye (Apr 28, 2020)

Inarabitta said:


> sorry to pop out of the blue but could i please know the MR/QR Code for that cute outfit 0:?


Yup, its MO-JD6L-FXVX-Q4LR. There are a lot of similar coat based outfits in this video (my other character wears one from there too!)


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 28, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Yup, its MO-JD6L-FXVX-Q4LR. There are a lot of similar coat based outfits in this video (my other character wears one from there too!)


Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Your style is beyond cute! I'd love if you could draw my character, if you feel up to it!



https://imgur.com/x8B9TsG


----------



## th8827 (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a new outfit. It is mostly the DIY weed items, with Kimono Sandals... and a Superhero Mask (I like to pretend that it is just her face being shaded by the hat).



Spoiler: Island Rep, Raven


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 29, 2020)

If you have the time, I would love it if you could draw my cute lil dragon lady. https://toyhou.se/4615750.sunny-morri / https://toyhou.se/2434539.sunny (same character, different form) if either sparks your interest!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 29, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> your art is so so cute!! i'd love to request my island rep! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for requesting!! I'm sorry that it took so long, but the last 2 days have been v busy for me, I hope u understand ☺ 
I have already got both milkmaid and alpinist hat, but thank you for offering!!





	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hi! I love your art so much, everything looks so soft and cute! Would you mind doing my character? I love the hairstyle you did on @peachymilke character, could you do a similar style on my character as well? If not, that's fine!! I'm sure it will look amazing no matter how you draw it! c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~Ref~
> ...



Your islander is so cute, I am in love with the blue + yellow combo ❤ I did her hairstyle as you requested!
As for the tip, igb or nmt are the best options for me, thank u!





	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> Hi again! Can I request art of my other AC character this time?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> ...



both your characters have such great oufits, honestly!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your islander is so cute, I am in love with the blue + yellow combo ❤ I did her hairstyle as you requested!
> As for the tip, igb or nmt are the best options for me, thank u!
> 
> View attachment 250200


Ah!!! Thank you so much, she looks amazing! <3 I'm doing a trade around now, are you free anytime today? I think I can give you 5 NMT if that's ok with you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 29, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ah!!! Thank you so much, she looks amazing! <3 I'm doing a trade around now, are you free anytime today? I think I can give you 5 NMT if that's ok with you!



Sure thing, I'll be available for around 2 more hours! Please, pm me when you're available ☺


----------



## Fye (Apr 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> both your characters have such great oufits, honestly!!


she's so cute thanks so much!   
I can bring over the tip whenever you're free


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 29, 2020)

Ahhhhh this is so cute!!! Ill have another look at your wishlist and pm you! Otherwise ill just grab some bells or nmt <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 29, 2020)

hi! i really love the islander sketches you've been doing <3 i've been stalking this thread and i couldn't resist posting any longer ahah
would you be interested in an art trade? i could do an icon of your islander (or another character) like the one i have now (i also have two other examples in my da)
let me know if you're interested ^^


----------



## Clockworkstar~ (Apr 29, 2020)

If you’re still taking requests, I’d love a sketch of my oc, Ella! Your art is so cute if I have anything on your wishlist I’ll happily tip as well 



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 30, 2020)

A r i a n e said:


> hi! i really love the islander sketches you've been doing <3 i've been stalking this thread and i couldn't resist posting any longer ahah
> would you be interested in an art trade? i could do an icon of your islander (or another character) like the one i have now (i also have two other examples in my da)
> let me know if you're interested ^^



Ohmygod, yes, that would be awesome!! 
Just let me know what character you'd like me to draw. And you can draw an icon of my islander like you said ☺ Your art is amazing, honestly!


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Ohmygod, yes, that would be awesome!!
> Just let me know what character you'd like me to draw. And you can draw an icon of my islander like you said ☺ Your art is amazing, honestly!


aww thank you  yours it too, i'm excited to trade with you, your islander is really cute!

ahah i can't believe i forgot to specify, but i'd love a drawing oy my islander: https://toyhou.se/6465003.islander-ariane in her current outfit, the first picture. if you need pose or expression ideas let me know, otherwise just have fun with it ^^

i'll get started on yours soon and i should have it done this week <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Apr 30, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Your style is beyond cute! I'd love if you could draw my character, if you feel up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/x8B9TsG



Thank you for your kind words!! Here you go:




	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



th8827 said:


> I have a new outfit. It is mostly the DIY weed items, with Kimono Sandals... and a Superhero Mask (I like to pretend that it is just her face being shaded by the hat).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried my best to make Raven look as sinister as I could with her new outfit, I hope you like it!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Cadbberry said:


> If you have the time, I would love it if you could draw my cute lil dragon lady. https://toyhou.se/4615750.sunny-morri / https://toyhou.se/2434539.sunny (same character, different form) if either sparks your interest!



Here's Sunny, she's truly an amazing dragon lady!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your kind words!! Here you go:
> View attachment 250680


Omg I love it!!! Your art is so stunning and she looks SO cute! Thank you!!!


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 30, 2020)

Your art is amazing ;-; could you possibly draw my dearest? Clicky


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your kind words!! Here you go:
> View attachment 250680
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020
> ...


She looks so pretty! Thank you!!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 1, 2020)

A r i a n e said:


> hi! i really love the islander sketches you've been doing <3 i've been stalking this thread and i couldn't resist posting any longer ahah
> would you be interested in an art trade? i could do an icon of your islander (or another character) like the one i have now (i also have two other examples in my da)
> let me know if you're interested ^^



Here you go! Thank you for the trade  ❤




	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Clockworkstar~ said:


> If you’re still taking requests, I’d love a sketch of my oc, Ella! Your art is so cute if I have anything on your wishlist I’ll happily tip as well ☺
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go! She's super cute ☺




	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Yachiru Hatori said:


> Your art is amazing ;-; could you possibly draw my dearest? Clicky



Here you go, thank u for requesting!! It's nice that I got to draw a man after so many women


----------



## daisyy (May 1, 2020)

another long term lurker of this thread and i can no longer resist ;_;
i'd love a sketch of my rep :,) ty for considering, would be happy to tip!


----------



## Clockworkstar~ (May 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go! She's super cute ☺
> View attachment 251437
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Ahhhhh thank you so much! She's so cute, I love it! cx I have a lily record player diy I can tip you with if you want it! c:


----------



## A r i a n e (May 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go! Thank you for the trade  ❤
> View attachment 251416
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020
> ...


aaaah i love it so much, thank you!! i absolutely love the expression you drew, it fits perfectly!
i'm so glad i did an art trade with you, it was so much fun  thank you again! <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 2, 2020)

just wanted to cheer you on your incredible work so far! keep it up and rest when you need to ♡


----------



## Jokesie (May 2, 2020)

Heyy if you're still doing this I'd love to participate! So far really awesome work  I'd love to see my character hanging out with Flurry ☺ if you feel up to it!



Spoiler: Character pics


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 2, 2020)

Clockworkstar~ said:


> Ahhhhh thank you so much! She's so cute, I love it! cx I have a lily record player diy I can tip you with if you want it! c:


I'm glad you like it!!
I'd love the lily record player diy, so please pm me when you're available  ☺


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 2, 2020)

daisyy said:


> another long term lurker of this thread and i can no longer resist ;_;
> i'd love a sketch of my rep :,) ty for considering, would be happy to tip!



how did this happen that I have lurkers in my thread, am I this intimindating 
I love the idea of an island rep/princess!! It's super cool, honestly!!




	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



Jokesie said:


> Heyy if you're still doing this I'd love to participate! So far really awesome work  I'd love to see my character hanging out with Flurry ☺ if you feel up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flurry is a baby, sorry I don't make the rules


----------



## daisyy (May 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> how did this happen that I have lurkers in my thread, am I this intimindating
> I love the idea of an island rep/princess!! It's super cool, honestly!!
> View attachment 251740


omg j'adore!! thank you so much :'< yes, i totally have admired your art but always didn't want to overwhelm you with another request since this thread is so busy :,) brb sliding into your dms to tip!!


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (May 2, 2020)

Sinnerthecat said:
			
		

> Here you go, thank u for requesting!! It's nice that I got to draw a man after so many women
> View attachment 251419


 omg I ADORE THIS!!! I may have just found my new profile picture ^^!! Tyvm!!!


----------



## Lightspring (May 2, 2020)

Your art looks fabulous! ;w; If it isn’t too much trouble, could you draw my mayor with Molly the duck?
Mayor


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 4, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Your art looks fabulous! ;w; If it isn’t too much trouble, could you draw my mayor with Molly the duck?
> Mayor



Here you go!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 4, 2020)

Also, requests are still open!!​


----------



## alias (May 4, 2020)

YOUR ART IS SO CUTE OMG... May I request static + my resident rep, I’d love to doodle something for you in return ...


----------



## Lightspring (May 4, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 252946


OMGGG thank you so much!! It turned out so beautiful! You are very talented and kind for doing these <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 5, 2020)

alias said:


> YOUR ART IS SO CUTE OMG... May I request static + my resident rep, I’d love to doodle something for you in return ... ❤



Your art is super cute too!! You can doodle my resident rep if you'd like, thank uu


----------



## alias (May 5, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your art is super cute too!! You can doodle my resident rep if you'd like, thank uu
> View attachment 253371


AAHHHH AAAAHHHHB GNVKNVKFRVV ITS PERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH AAAAAAAHHHHH MAY I USE IT AS MY ICON ILL CREDIT YOU DFNFKFJJFNFNF ;____; <333333 STATICS WINKING TOO I LOVE IT SO MUCH WAAAAAA AAAAADNFKJFKFJKMG

Who is your favorite villager?? LET ME DO THE SAME FOR YOU ILL DRAW YOUR RESIDENT REP WITH YOUR FAV <333


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 5, 2020)

alias said:


> AAHHHH AAAAHHHHB GNVKNVKFRVV ITS PERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH AAAAAAAHHHHH MAY I USE IT AS MY ICON ILL CREDIT YOU DFNFKFJJFNFNF ;____; <333333 STATICS WINKING TOO I LOVE IT SO MUCH WAAAAAA AAAAADNFKJFKFJKMG
> 
> Who is your favorite villager?? LET ME DO THE SAME FOR YOU ILL DRAW YOUR RESIDENT REP WITH YOUR FAV <333


AAAAAAAAAAAAA THANK U SO MUCH, I HAD A LOT OF FUN DRAWING IT, YES FEEL FREE TO USE IT AS YOUR ICON!! ❤
My fav villager is Tom!! I'm super excited for your art


----------



## JellyBeans (May 7, 2020)

oh my gosh I just found this thread and your art style is so cute!! I don't know if you're still doing requests but if you are I'd love if you could draw my resident rep!
thank you


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 7, 2020)

i have also just seen these and xO i am scrolling with my mouth open! they are all so cute??! 


Spoiler








honestly go nuts with whatever you want to do!! i LOVE squirrels, ( i have filbert, peanut, blaire, pecan, ricky, sheldon, hazel, marshal, cally- honestly pick your favourite and get creative) if you’d accept any form of in game tip (if you need nmt, igb or have a wishlist) let me please!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 8, 2020)

JellyBeans said:


> oh my gosh I just found this thread and your art style is so cute!! I don't know if you're still doing requests but if you are I'd love if you could draw my resident rep!
> thank you



Super cute resident rep!! Here you go:




	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



lucyhannahg said:


> i have also just seen these and xO i am scrolling with my mouth open! they are all so cute??!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you so much for your kind words!! I kind of forgot about the squirrel villager request, BUT I added a small Cally patch on the sleeve! I hope it's ok!!


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

hii i hope im not too late? can i request my island rep? she's hime! she's cute and polite-looking but is a spoiled brat (and somewhat a yandere?) because she's the stereotypical rich girl loll qq



Spoiler








Kimono ref is here: 







if its possible can you draw her with mitzi? qq


----------



## JellyBeans (May 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Super cute resident rep!! Here you go:
> View attachment 255095



aaah thank you so much!! that's super cute <3


----------



## niconii (May 8, 2020)

Hiya! I was lurking and stumbled upon this thread and aah, your art style is so cute! ;www;
I'd love to request if you could draw my character hanging out with Beau? He's my favourite villager, though I guess that may be because we're both lazy haha.   




Spoiler: Reference:



View attachment 250288
View attachment 250289
View attachment 250290



Thanks for considering! I'd do an art exchange but I literally can't draw to save my life. :')


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Super cute resident rep!! Here you go:
> View attachment 255095
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> ...


shes so cute!!! thank you agh! xx


----------



## seeds (May 8, 2020)

can u pls maybe draw her? thank u much








						dawn - oc !
					






					sta.sh


----------



## TofuIdol (May 8, 2020)

Spoiler: refs









If you would like maybe you could practice drawing me and my boyfriend


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 8, 2020)

Could you draw my character and Judy hugging  would mean a lot


----------



## michealsmells (May 8, 2020)

Oh your art is wonderful!! Would you like do do a trade?

I choose anyone from your toyhou.se and you from mine?


----------



## Melonyy (May 8, 2020)

Hi, can I request another one? Here's the ref 
I would also like to tip


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> hii i hope im not too late? can i request my island rep? she's hime! she's cute and polite-looking but is a spoiled brat (and somewhat a yandere?) because she's the stereotypical rich girl loll qq
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have (again) forgot about the villager request, so Mitzi is just kind of chillin next to your resident rep, but I think it still looks ok!! Hope u like it


----------



## Druidsleep (May 9, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Welcome!
> 
> As the title says, I'm opening up freebies and art trades thread, mostly for my own practice.
> You can request one character or a pairing, but please keep in mind that my drawing abilities have limits when it comes to complexity, thank you
> ...


Could you please draw Francine and Chrissy together? I drew this yesterday and I'm interested how your style will looks with the lil,duo


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 9, 2020)

niconii said:


> Hiya! I was lurking and stumbled upon this thread and aah, your art style is so cute! ;www;
> I'd love to request if you could draw my character hanging out with Beau? He's my favourite villager, though I guess that may be because we're both lazy haha.
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!! I actually have yet again forgot about the villager request, but I did draw lil Beau beside your character after I realized that I forgot about it, I hope that's alright  




Also, my resident rep looks very similar to yours, so I just couldn't resist:


----------



## niconii (May 9, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!! I actually have yet again forgot about the villager request, but I did draw lil Beau beside your character after I realized that I forgot about it, I hope that's alright
> View attachment 255577
> 
> Also, my resident rep looks very similar to yours, so I just couldn't resist:
> ...



Ahhh this is so cute!!! And omg yeah, I noticed how similar our characters are. They could be twins!     Thank you for this, I love it!


----------



## Dormire (May 9, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I have (again) forgot about the villager request, so Mitzi is just kind of chillin next to your resident rep, but I think it still looks ok!! Hope u like it
> View attachment 255570


I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHH


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 9, 2020)

seeds said:


> can u pls maybe draw her? thank u much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried my best to link the refs together 




	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



TofuIdol said:


> Spoiler: refs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to make up the outfits for the sake of the pose, since the ref didn't show them, I hope that's ok!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 9, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> View attachment 255244 Could you draw my character and Judy hugging  would mean a lot


Here you go!! uwu




	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



michealsmells said:


> Oh your art is wonderful!! Would you like do do a trade?
> 
> I choose anyone from your toyhou.se and you from mine?



Yes, I'd love to!! You can draw anyone from my toyhouse, thank u   
I drew Cynthia, I hope you like it!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 9, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!! uwu
> View attachment 255723
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020
> ...


OMG THANK YOU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

If you're still doing requests, could you draw Keme? Sorry for the sucky drawing, I wasn't having a good art day, haha.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 9, 2020)

CRIES... YOUR STYLE....
If you wanna draw my boy Keene I think your style would be absolutely beautiful on him I'd cry... and tip...


----------



## TofuIdol (May 9, 2020)

It's perfect I loooooove it so 


SinnerTheCat said:


> I tried my best to link the refs together
> View attachment 255694
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020
> ...


I looooooooooooooove it so much it's perfect thank you!!!!


----------



## seeds (May 9, 2020)

ur art perfectly gets her,,, thank u so much i lvoe it ;___; !!!


----------



## Venn (May 9, 2020)

This is awesome. Can you draw my island rep please?
Ref:


Spoiler: Ref











Thanks!


----------



## Jokesie (May 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> how did this happen that I have lurkers in my thread, am I this intimindating
> I love the idea of an island rep/princess!! It's super cool, honestly!!
> View attachment 251740
> 
> ...



Omg Im screaming that is the CUTEST THING EVER WHY AM I JUST SEEING THIS          Days of my life...wasted lol THANK YOU


----------



## peachmilke (May 10, 2020)

whenever you have time, if you could draw my maple char i'd appreciate it~


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 10, 2020)

MayorMelony said:


> Hi, can I request another one? Here's the ref
> I would also like to tip



If you'd like to tip, then please pm me!! Here u go:





	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Druidsleep said:


> Could you please draw Francine and Chrissy together? I drew this yesterday and I'm interested how your style will looks with the lil,duo



iconic duo






	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

50 requests done


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 10, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you're still doing requests, could you draw Keme? Sorry for the sucky drawing, I wasn't having a good art day, haha.



Here u go!! And dw, even the best ppl have bad art days   




	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



EtchaSketch said:


> CRIES... YOUR STYLE....
> If you wanna draw my boy Keene I think your style would be absolutely beautiful on him I'd cry... and tip...



CRIES,,, THANK U, it was a pleasure drawing Keene, they have such a fun and great design, big pog


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! And dw, even the best ppl have bad art days
> View attachment 256235
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> ...


CRIES LOUDER??? TY FOR DRAWING MY BOY AAAAA <33


----------



## Scatty (May 10, 2020)

Your art is so awesome ^ ^ I love it a lot! And honestly I'm so impressed how many requests you've done it's incredible ^ ^'
If you want to do an art trade here's my island rep: Here or my Toyhouse
And here's Kara (this is the first thing I've drawn in months hah)
Thanks for considering!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! And dw, even the best ppl have bad art days
> View attachment 256235
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> ...


It's awesome! Thank you


----------



## peachmilke (May 11, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> whenever you have time, if you could draw my maple char i'd appreciate it~







if you havent started if you could change the hair to this id appreciate (if you have dw abt it!)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 11, 2020)

Ansel said:


> This is awesome. Can you draw my island rep please?
> Ref:
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go!!




EDIT: Fixed!!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



peachmilke said:


> if you havent started if you could change the hair to this id appreciate (if you have dw abt it!)



Your maple char is super cute!!




	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Scatty said:


> Your art is so awesome ^ ^ I love it a lot! And honestly I'm so impressed how many requests you've done it's incredible ^ ^'
> If you want to do an art trade here's my island rep: Here or my Toyhouse
> And here's Kara (this is the first thing I've drawn in months hah)
> Thanks for considering!



OOOOO YO, YOUR DRAWING OF KARA IS AMAZING
thank you so much!! Here's your resident rep:


----------



## Venn (May 11, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 256550
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020
> ...



Ah! Thank you so much!


----------



## Zerous (May 11, 2020)

Hi, You're art is amazing! Would you mind doing my ac character?


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/a/ue0HnMJ




Thank you for considering!


----------



## peachmilke (May 11, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your maple char is super cute!!
> View attachment 256552
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



ahhh tysm I love it!


----------



## xlisapisa (May 11, 2020)

Hi! ~ෆ

These are so so cute
if you’re still available, I would love one.



Spoiler: Ref 









Thank you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Hi, You're art is amazing! Would you mind doing my ac character?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here u go!! I'm sorry this took so long, I had a few busy days 





	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



xlisapisa said:


> Hi! ~ෆ
> 
> These are so so cute
> if you’re still available, I would love one.
> ...



Hope you like it!!


----------



## Zerous (May 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! I'm sorry this took so long, I had a few busy days
> 
> View attachment 258404
> 
> ...


Wow tysm this is amazing!!


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

i was lookin at the refs u posted and DYING bc ur art is so cute and lovely ;A;
if you’d like to give her a go, here’s my c h i l d


Spoiler: got dem horns but i forgot to draw them in the 1st pic :unsure:













thanks 4 the opportunity!! <3


----------



## xlisapisa (May 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hope you like it!!
> 
> View attachment 258405



Thank you so much!! I love it ~ෆ


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Can you draw O'Hare please? ;0


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 16, 2020)

Lythelys said:


> i was lookin at the refs u posted and DYING bc ur art is so cute and lovely ;A;
> if you’d like to give her a go, here’s my c h i l d
> 
> 
> ...



HORN GIRLS UNITE
your art is also v lovely, I love your style so much  ❤




	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> Can you draw O'Hare please? ;0



O'Hare for u!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> HORN GIRLS UNITE
> your art is also v lovely, I love your style so much  ❤
> View attachment 259684
> 
> ...


AHHHH ITS SO CUTE!! THANK YOU


----------



## sunchild (May 16, 2020)

your art is super lovely, i'm so impressed 
if you're still doing requests i would love my resident rep in your style!



Spoiler: reference!


----------



## alias (May 16, 2020)

SORRY FOR TAKING SO LONG here is my doodle of your rep & tom!!! I'm so happy Tom is your favourite, I never see people talk about him! ;o; Grumpies are best!






Keep up the good work here, I love all the doodles you've made so far! Don't forget to take breaks, you've done a phenomenal amount of them and maintained beautiful quality throughout so treat yourself to some pats and rest, hehe <3


----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> HORN GIRLS UNITE
> your art is also v lovely, I love your style so much  ❤
> View attachment 259684


THIS IS!!!!! so sosososososo beautiful omg ;-; 
i would like to give u a tip!!! i shall pm u i guess !!
thank you so much <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 17, 2020)

alias said:


> SORRY FOR TAKING SO LONG here is my doodle of your rep & tom!!! I'm so happy Tom is your favourite, I never see people talk about him! ;o; Grumpies are best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CRIES IRL, THIS IS SO ADORABLE I LOVE IT
I'm resting between requests as much as I can and treat myself snacks from time to time too, so dw!! I'm doing all I can not to burn myself out   
And thank you so much for your kind words!! You made my day and I'm so happy that you enjoy my art, because it brings me joy too


----------



## kei. (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to art trade with you if youre still open! 


Spoiler: kei ref



His right eye is yellow and left purple

From AC:




oc ref:





I know I drew your AC rep before, but if you want me to redraw her or another character, lmk!

edit** I'm actually super interested in drawing your male oc ahaha


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 17, 2020)

ahh all your drawings look amazing! ; n ; 

i'd love to request my mayor with pekoe:





thanks for considering!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 17, 2020)

sunchild said:


> your art is super lovely, i'm so impressed
> if you're still doing requests i would love my resident rep in your style!
> 
> 
> ...


Here u go!! Your resident rep has an amazing outift, I'd wear that irl  





	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



kei. said:


> I'd love to art trade with you if youre still open!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kei ref
> ...



Yes, of course, I'd love to art trade with u!! Here's my toyhouse, so you can choose any of these characters (no need to redraw my resident rep, but feel free to pick whoever ).
I will pm u when I finish my part!


----------



## sunchild (May 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! Your resident rep has an amazing outift, I'd wear that irl
> 
> View attachment 260224


SCREAMS!! thank you so so much, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## mxthmxn (May 17, 2020)

I love your art! Would you mind doing one of my oc?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 17, 2020)

mxthmxn said:


> I love your art! Would you mind doing one of my oc?



Sure thing, just post a reference of them


----------



## mxthmxn (May 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing, just post a reference of them


If I could get an icon that would be great!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 17, 2020)

mxthmxn said:


> If I could get an icon that would be great!
> 
> View attachment 260261



Do you perhaps have any other, not so close up reference of her? With her outfit showing, please!

If not, can you describe her outfit?


----------



## nenka (May 17, 2020)

Here's one of my oc's in case you'd be interested in drawing her. Thank you for considering!



Spoiler: ref


----------



## mxthmxn (May 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Do you perhaps have any other, not so close up reference of her? With her outfit showing, please!
> 
> If not, can you describe her outfit?


Sadly I don't... A basic short black spaghetti strap with a blue and black varsity jacket is what she usually wears.
Number 19 on the right side.


----------



## kei. (May 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, of course, I'd love to art trade with u!! Here's my toyhouse, so you can choose any of these characters (no need to redraw my resident rep, but feel free to pick whoever ).
> I will pm u when I finish my part!


Here's my part! 


Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> ahh all your drawings look amazing! ; n ;
> 
> i'd love to request my mayor with pekoe:
> 
> ...



Here u go!!





	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



kei. said:


> Here's my part!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thank you so much for this artwork of Eiran, it brings me lots of joy to see my boy drawn by u!! I'm super happy that we got to art trade  

And here's my part, since I thought that if you posted your part here, I might as well do the same:
I hope u like it!!


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 18, 2020)

That is SO ADORABLE ASFJFKP. I love it T_T 
I’ll pm you in a bit, would love to send a tip c:


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

Hi again! I have another request :'3

Can you draw my island rep:


https://imgur.com/a/8SU4YX3


With O'Hare?


----------



## kei. (May 18, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much for this artwork of Eiran, it brings me lots of joy to see my boy drawn by u!! I'm super happy that we got to art trade
> 
> And here's my part, since I thought that if you posted your part here, I might as well do the same:
> I hope u like it!!
> ...


aaHH!!! ohmygod thank you so muchh;; he looks amazing in your artstyle  I love it tons and thanks for trading with me!! ☺ 

your oc was super fun to draw!! do you have any socials where you post your art too?? I'd love to check it out


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

kei. said:


> aaHH!!! ohmygod thank you so muchh;; he looks amazing in your artstyle  I love it tons and thanks for trading with me!! ☺
> 
> your oc was super fun to draw!! do you have any socials where you post your art too?? I'd love to check it out



aaaaaaaaa, that's so sweet of u to say!! ;;
Sadly no, I don't really have any art socials atm, but thank u for asking


----------



## Karmahri (May 18, 2020)

If you're still taking requests, I would love a drawing of me and my villager best friend, skye! 
(also I would love to give you a scorpio lamp!)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> If you're still taking requests, I would love a drawing of me and my villager best friend, skye!
> (also I would love to give you a scorpio lamp!)



just wanted to quickly point out that this picture is so sweet


----------



## Emzy (May 18, 2020)

Wow i would die for your art cx
If u b vibing may i interest you in an oc? [ref1] [ref2]
I need to update this ref LOL


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

mxthmxn said:


> If I could get an icon that would be great!
> 
> View attachment 260261


Here you go!! I tried my best to follow your description


----------



## mxthmxn (May 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here you go!! I tried my best to follow your description
> View attachment 261231


Thank you so much! Its perfect!


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Oh I'd love to do an art trade if you'd be interested? If you are cool with fantasy characters I'd love to see my OC Batya done, otherwise you could do another OC called Terrance? ♡



Spoiler: OC pics if you say yay ;;


----------



## Feferily (May 19, 2020)

Oh my goodness your style is adorabubble! It’s so sweet! I’d love it if you could do art of this one 



https://imgur.com/a/KD9Ce6T

 ;3; also, do you have a commission or anything else? Wah!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Oh I'd love to do an art trade if you'd be interested? If you are cool with fantasy characters I'd love to see my OC Batya done, otherwise you could do another OC called Terrance? ♡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing! I can draw Batya, she has a very cool design ☺ I have a few requests before I can get to you, I hope u understand 
Here's my toyhouse, you can choose anyone from there for your part of the trade!


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing! I can draw Batya, she has a very cool design ☺ I have a few requests before I can get to you, I hope u understand
> Here's my toyhouse, you can choose anyone from there for your part of the trade!


Of course! I dont mind waiting at all ❤


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 19, 2020)

nenka said:


> Here's one of my oc's in case you'd be interested in drawing her. Thank you for considering!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here u go!! ☺




	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

screams into the void
I think I reached some sort of an art crisis today, so I'm v sorry about any delays here when it comes to requests! I will try my best to get out of this as soon as I can 

Thank you for your patience!! ily all


----------



## mxthmxn (May 19, 2020)

I loved you art so much, if you have time I'd love another!
Same oc, but with Moth antennae's and wings?
I can pay you in IGB's if you want!


----------



## th8827 (May 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Raven and Terry









Once again, here is my Island Rep, Raven. She is dressed to impress and pictured with her beloved pet, Terry the Tarantula. They even have matching colors!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

mxthmxn said:


> I loved you art so much, if you have time I'd love another!
> Same oc, but with Moth antennae's and wings?
> I can pay you in IGB's if you want!



Would you like me to edit the first picture I drew of your oc and add the moth antennae and wings or just a completely new picture?

Also, if you could send me a reference of the moth you'd like me to get the antennae and wings from (since there are so so many moth species), I'd be very grateful!


----------



## nenka (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! ☺
> View attachment 261396



I absolutely love this, thank you so much! <3 She looks adorable and I love how you did the hair. I know we didn't agree on an art trade but I hope it's okay if I draw one of your characters in return, just gotta find the time to do that.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

nenka said:


> I absolutely love this, thank you so much! <3 She looks adorable and I love how you did the hair. I know we didn't agree on an art trade but I hope it's okay if I draw one of your characters in return, just gotta find the time to do that.



Thank you so much for your sweet words and it's alrighty!! I'd love to see any of my characters drawn by you, so feel free to draw any of them


----------



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> screams into the void
> I think I reached some sort of an art crisis today, so I'm v sorry about any delays here when it comes to requests! I will try my best to get out of this as soon as I can
> 
> Thank you for your patience!! ily all


just wanna pop in and say take a break as long as you want!! Rest is as important when it comes to drawing ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

Emzy said:


> just wanna pop in and say take a break as long as you want!! Rest is as important when it comes to drawing ^^


thank u so much,,,   ❤


----------



## mxthmxn (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Would you like me to edit the first picture I drew of your oc and add the moth antennae and wings or just a completely new picture?
> 
> Also, if you could send me a reference of the moth you'd like me to get the antennae and wings from (since there are so so many moth species), I'd be very grateful!


I would love a new picture to have multiple of her, if that's okay!
The moth would be a Virginia Ctenucha Moth.

Here's some ref pics
Here and here


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Hi again! I have another request :'3
> 
> Can you draw my island rep:
> 
> ...



Here u go!! I hope you like it 





	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Karmahri said:


> If you're still taking requests, I would love a drawing of me and my villager best friend, skye!
> (also I would love to give you a scorpio lamp!)



Here u goooo, I had a lot of fun with this one!!
if you'd still like to tip me with that scorpio lamp, then please pm me about it, thank u


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 20, 2020)

If your still up for it, may I request a drawing of Wolfgang? ouo!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! I hope you like it
> 
> View attachment 261896


Ahhhh i love it!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

if you're still open (no pressuree) could you draw my island rep? >_< https://toyhou.se/6897067.mikaiah

im super new to the whole drawing thing but I could try to do yours!


----------



## Saikarie (May 20, 2020)

Hiya! Just finished my half of the trade so here you go ❤



Spoiler


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

waah i hope you weren't expecting too much of me >_<

\I'm actually super unhappy with this drawing so I'm re-doing it >_<


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Wow i would die for your art cx
> If u b vibing may i interest you in an oc? [ref1] [ref2]
> I need to update this ref LOL



Here u go!! I loved drawing your oc, she has great design 





	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Saikarie said:


> Hiya! Just finished my half of the trade so here you go ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOO I LOVE IT, thank you so much!! Michi looks super adorable in your style 

Here's my part, I hope u like it:


----------



## Saikarie (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! I loved drawing your oc, she has great design
> 
> View attachment 262057
> 
> ...


Ahhhh I love it so much!!! Thank you ❤ and I'm so glad you like my part too ^^ ❤


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

I'm sorry if I'm being a bother but I have another request ;w;

I'd like you to draw me and my best friend (on the right)


https://imgur.com/a/gxfzAbY

But can you draw me the same as you drew me in my 2nd pic? Thanks :'3
I'm sorry I just love your art so much sgsjishsgsg


----------



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! I loved drawing your oc, she has great design
> 
> View attachment 262057
> 
> ...


HOLYYYYYYYYY Did you hear that? That was the sound of my soul leaving my body and finding inner peace ;v; I love it sm amgggg thank you so much!!! Is there anything you'd like? Do u have a wishlist perhaps? I would love to tip you <3333


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

Emzy said:


> HOLYYYYYYYYY Did you hear that? That was the sound of my soul leaving my body and finding inner peace ;v; I love it sm amgggg thank you so much!!! Is there anything you'd like? Do u have a wishlist perhaps? I would love to tip you <3333



aaaaaaaaaaaa thank you so much for your kind words!! I'm glad you like it   
Here're my wishlists and if I'd you'd like to tip me then please pm me about it!!


----------



## Feferily (May 21, 2020)

I could tip you a few shell stools and zodiac items for some art! : 3 If you're interested!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Oh my goodness your style is adorabubble! It’s so sweet! I’d love it if you could do art of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Feferily said:


> I could tip you a few shell stools and zodiac items for some art! : 3 If you're interested!



Thank you for your kind words!! For now I don't really offer official commissions, but there's always an option of messaging me with an offer (some people have already done that ). And if you'd like to tip me then please pm me about it, thank you!
Here u go:




	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



mxthmxn said:


> I would love a new picture to have multiple of her, if that's okay!
> The moth would be a Virginia Ctenucha Moth.
> 
> Here's some ref pics
> Here and here



Here u go!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Spoiler: Raven and Terry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raven having a pet Tarantula is so iconic, what a queen!!



Spoiler: tw - spider










	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Bstar9555 said:


> If your still up for it, may I request a drawing of Wolfgang? ouo!!



Here's sleepy Wolfgang for u!!


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

hello yet again! After thinking on it a while I decided to change my island rep's skin tone to one I felt more comfortable with, and I was hoping you could make me another one of your beautiful pictures so I can use it for my island blog! (coming soon(TM))! And is the music you linked to earlier part of your wishlist? cause if so I'll try to bring over as much as I can!



Spoiler: newer and truer ref



note: could you make the coat maroon instead of mustard? I'm trying to make her and my other islander match but sadly this coat doesn't come in maroon












ty so much again for considering


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

spent some of yesterday and this morning redoing your character, i'm a bit happier with it now >///<



Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> if you're still open (no pressuree) could you draw my island rep? >_< https://toyhou.se/6897067.mikaiah
> 
> im super new to the whole drawing thing but I could try to do yours!





Mikaiah said:


> spent some of yesterday and this morning redoing your character, i'm a bit happier with it now >///<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your lovely drawing!! It's super adorable and I think u did a good job  
Here's your island rep!




	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> I'm sorry if I'm being a bother but I have another request ;w;
> 
> I'd like you to draw me and my best friend (on the right)
> 
> ...



Nonono, any request is a good request, even if it comes from a person who requested before!! No one is a bother here, since I am doing all of this out of my own free will and I'm enjoying it lots 
Here it is, hope u like it!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 22, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> hello yet again! After thinking on it a while I decided to change my island rep's skin tone to one I felt more comfortable with, and I was hoping you could make me another one of your beautiful pictures so I can use it for my island blog! (coming soon(TM))! And is the music you linked to earlier part of your wishlist? cause if so I'll try to bring over as much as I can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!! That's v nice, I think your rep is looking v cute   
And yes, indeed, I am hoping to 100% K.K. Silder's songs, so that wishlist serves a checklist purpose for me. If you'd like to tip me then please pm me about it 

Hope u like it!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely drawing!! It's super adorable and I think u did a good job
> Here's your island rep!
> View attachment 263697
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT ;w; I'm about to cry im so happy ty!!!


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hi!! That's v nice, I think your rep is looking v cute
> And yes, indeed, I am hoping to 100% K.K. Silder's songs, so that wishlist serves a checklist purpose for me. If you'd like to tip me then please pm me about it
> 
> Hope u like it!!
> View attachment 263759


it's so lovely thank you so much!   DMing you now!


----------



## Hikari (May 22, 2020)

You're art is adorable! If you're still taking request, here's my islander:


Spoiler: Refs












I also love your OC Michi! She gives off some Persona 3 vibes for me, for some reason lol. Is it alright if I draw her in exchange?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 22, 2020)

Hikari said:


> You're art is adorable! If you're still taking request, here's my islander:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> ...



Thank you for your kind words!!
And yes, of course, you can draw Michi


----------



## Hikari (May 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your kind words!!
> And yes, of course, you can draw Michi



Alright, I'll start working on her now! I'm not the best, but this should at least be good practice for me, her design is very good! c:


----------



## Hikari (May 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your kind words!!
> And yes, of course, you can draw Michi



I finished it! I'm not very good with digital artwork, so the linework is a bit off, but I hope you like it either way!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 22, 2020)

Hello again! My sister saw what you did with my avi and loves your style, so I was wondering if you could draw her character? I've managed to earn some nook miles tickets and bells, as well as a sunny parasol, so if any of those interest you I would be happy to give you those!! thank you <3



Spoiler:  - ref -


----------



## hurricanepopcorn (May 23, 2020)

Hello! Not sure if you'd be up for 3 characters in one picture, if not I totally understand! We were going for Alice in Wonderland vibes  
Would also love to tip you mum crown & leo sculpture if you don't have those yet



Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 25, 2020)

Hikari said:


> You're art is adorable! If you're still taking request, here's my islander:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> ...





Hikari said:


> I finished it! I'm not very good with digital artwork, so the linework is a bit off, but I hope you like it either way!
> View attachment 263817



Thank you so much for drawing my girl!! She looks great    
Here's your islander, hope u like it:


----------



## Toasties (May 25, 2020)

Your art style is amazing! I would love it if you could do my character if possible! I'd be happy to give you NMT, bells or if you're looking for certain villagers for your time!


----------



## Hikari (May 25, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much for drawing my girl!! She looks great
> Here's your islander, hope u like it:
> View attachment 265200


Tysm!!! It looks wonderful!  You really captured his farmer vibe!!

I'm glad you like my drawing c:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 25, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hello again! My sister saw what you did with my avi and loves your style, so I was wondering if you could draw her character? I've managed to earn some nook miles tickets and bells, as well as a sunny parasol, so if any of those interest you I would be happy to give you those!! thank you <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here u go! I hope your sister likes it, I really enjoyed drawing her character  



Also, if you'd like to tip me then please pm me! I accept anything as tips


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 25, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go! I hope your sister likes it, I really enjoyed drawing her character
> View attachment 265304
> Also, if you'd like to tip me then please pm me! I accept anything as tips


Oh wowowow!! She’s like in shock, it’s absolutely incredible! I’ll pm you soon, as I would love to tip you!


----------



## Feferily (May 25, 2020)

I'm gonna pop back in and ask for something for this one again! I comissioned a dress from another lovely user here and I just... wanna see it in art with them too! >3< I'd love it if you could draw* her *in the Spring Rose dress that's also linked! If not, that's also fine! <3 I will tip with the floors on your list! ^D^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 26, 2020)

hurricanepopcorn said:


> Hello! Not sure if you'd be up for 3 characters in one picture, if not I totally understand! We were going for Alice in Wonderland vibes
> Would also love to tip you mum crown & leo sculpture if you don't have those yet
> 
> 
> ...



This took like 10 000 years omg, but here u go!! I love the idea, so that influenced the pose highly 
Small note: I decided to ditch the green straw glasses, because I didn't feel like they fit the picture, I hope u don't mind;;
Also, if you'd like to tip me then please pm me!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 26, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Your art style is amazing! I would love it if you could do my character if possible! I'd be happy to give you NMT, bells or if you're looking for certain villagers for your time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Super cute strawberries!! I love that small accent  
If you'd like to tip me, then please pm me about it! I accept anything as tips (besides villagers, since I don't need any atm) 






Feferily said:


> I'm gonna pop back in and ask for something for this one again! I comissioned a dress from another lovely user here and I just... wanna see it in art with them too! >3< I'd love it if you could draw* her *in the Spring Rose dress that's also linked! If not, that's also fine! <3 I will tip with the floors on your list! ^D^



Here u go!! I hope u like it 
Thank you for wanting to tip me, as you know, you can pm me about it


----------



## animal_hunter (May 26, 2020)

Your art is so cute! It’s my first time ordering art. Can you draw my mayor? Patchy from Tamago. Thank you so much


----------



## Toasties (May 26, 2020)

Thank you so much that is absolutely amazing! I may have a friend who is interested but in the meantime I'll send you a message.


----------



## hurricanepopcorn (May 26, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> This took like 10 000 years omg, but here u go!! I love the idea, so that influenced the pose highly
> Small note: I decided to ditch the green straw glasses, because I didn't feel like they fit the picture, I hope u don't mind;;
> Also, if you'd like to tip me then please pm me!
> 
> View attachment 265717


Awww this is so cute!! Thank you!!!! Sending you a dm


----------



## Kurb (May 26, 2020)

draw my pfp, i will pay in tbt if u want


----------



## Feferily (May 26, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Super cute strawberries!! I love that small accent
> If you'd like to tip me, then please pm me about it! I accept anything as tips (besides villagers, since I don't need any atm)
> View attachment 265801
> 
> ...


I ADORE IT!!! And yep! <3 I'll craft some stuff tonight and PM you when I awaken!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 27, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> View attachment 265820Your art is so cute! It’s my first time ordering art. Can you draw my mayor? Patchy from Tamago. Thank you so much



Here u go!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 27, 2020)

View attachment 261897
I’d love to request this image as me and Judy I can pay you with bells or hybrids or something! But make the grass like a blueish green to be like night time! ❤
Reference for my character:


----------



## xara (May 27, 2020)

hihi! i know you’ve drawn my character once before but i’d love for you to draw her again if you ever feel like it - your art style is so nice


----------



## animal_hunter (May 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!
> View attachment 266327


Omg thank you it’s awesome. Thank you so much


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> draw my pfp, i will pay in tbt if u want


I wasn't sure what you meant in your request, but I drew you a Raymond, since you have him as your pfp  Also, if you'd like to tip me with tbt then you're more than welcome!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 27, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> View attachment 261897
> ⬆I’d love to request this image as me and Judy I can pay you with bells or hybrids or something! But make the grass like a blueish green to be like night time! ❤
> Reference for my character: View attachment 266328



I'm very very sorry, but I don't take requests with the exact same characters in the exact same outfits, it just makes the request feel exhausting for me personally, I hope it's understandable! Besides, drawing the exact same type of picture just isn't my cup of tea unless it's a ych commission 

But!! if you'd still like to request a drawing of your character with Judy then you're more than welcome, but you must provide a change of outfits at least (like matching outfits for example!). I also can't guarantee that I will draw them in the exact same pose, but I can try to stick to the stargazing theme for u


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'm very very sorry, but I don't take requests with the exact same characters in the exact same outfits, it just makes the request feel exhausting for me personally, I hope it's understandable! Besides, drawing the exact same type of picture just isn't my cup of tea unless it's a ych commission
> 
> But!! if you'd still like to request a drawing of your character with Judy then you're more than welcome, but you must provide a change of outfits at least (like matching outfits for example!). I also can't guarantee that I will draw them in the exact same pose, but I can try to stick to the stargazing theme for u


I could change judys outfit but my character is like my signature outfit and it’s ok doesn’t have to be the exact pose just really like that piece


----------



## AvalonMelody (May 28, 2020)

Ahhh, your art style is so cute! 
I don't suppose I could try requesting one for this Island Rep? ;w; )
Thank you for your time. ❤ 


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 28, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I could change judys outfit but my character is like my signature outfit and it’s ok doesn’t have to be the exact pose just really like that piece



I'll see what I can do then 
I'll probably give Judy the same sweater as your character is wearing, just to change things up at least a little bit.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Quick note!!
Any requests posted beyond this point won't be done until June! I'll explain after I finish the pending requests, but don't u worry I'm not permanently closing


----------



## Toasties (May 28, 2020)

Hi, me again! I really loved your art and was wondering if you could draw another! I'll be happy to tip again! 
Instead of the sticky rice though could I have the strawberries on my cheeks like the last one? Thank you so much!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 28, 2020)

I really like your art style, so cute! 
Mind considering drawing my island representative Taiyou perhaps? 


Spoiler











tysm! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'll see what I can do then
> I'll probably give Judy the same sweater as your character is wearing, just to change things up at least a little bit.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020
> ...


Thank you


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 28, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> View attachment 261897
> ⬆I’d love to request this image as me and Judy I can pay you with bells or hybrids or something! But make the grass like a blueish green to be like night time! ❤
> Reference for my character: View attachment 266328



Here u goooo, I hope u like it!
After all, I gave Judy a sweater and did somehow a similar pose, but they're sitting up, I hope that's alrighty  After all, I actually relly enjoyed drawing your request.
If you'd still like to tip me, you can pm me about it!!







xara said:


> hihi! i know you’ve drawn my character once before but i’d love for you to draw her again if you ever feel like it - your art style is so nice
> 
> View attachment 266334



Hi! Here u go, your character is such a cutie 






AvalonMelody said:


> Ahhh, your art style is so cute!
> I don't suppose I could try requesting one for this Island Rep? ;w; )
> Thank you for your time. ❤
> 
> ...



Hope u like it!! I'm honestly so in love with the heart aprons in game, they're so adorable


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u goooo, I hope u like it!
> After all, I gave Judy a sweater and did somehow a similar pose, but they're sitting up, I hope that's alrighty  After all, I actually relly enjoyed drawing your request.
> If you'd still like to tip me, you can pm me about it!!
> 
> ...


Ouuu so cute  thank you


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hi! Here u go, your character is such a cutie
> View attachment 266763



i’m literally screaming rn i love it so much tysm omg ;-;


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 28, 2020)

Now, an announcement!!

I am closing requests for a few weeks due to very important exams that are coming up for me, I need to study and can't let requests here distract me from that  I hope y'all understand 
Requests will be open again on around June 17-18th. Please don't post your requests here in the meantime, I'd appreciate that! If you'd like to be notified at the opening time, then you can just pop your username here and I'll make sure to ping you when I do open ☺ 
Thank you everyone for requesting so far, you're all making me enjoy drawing so much more 

Also, @Toasties and @Arckaniel - you two are first on the request list when my exams are over!


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

All the best for exams!!! Make sure to be well and rested I hope you pass with flying colors!!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 28, 2020)

Good luck!! Make sure to sleep and get plenty of rest, you don’t wanna be sleep deprived for an exam!


----------



## Fye (May 28, 2020)

@SinnerTheCat Good luck on your exams! Don't forget to take breaks to eat and move around to keep your brain happy and alert


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

good luck on your exams \o/ get some good sleep and study hard >o<


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

good luck with your exams, lovely! you’ll do great <33


----------



## AvalonMelody (May 28, 2020)

Ahh!!! Thank you so much!  I love it~
I really love the heart aprons too. ;v; Though I struggle to find a good bottoms to match it with. ~~Don't suppose you have any ideas?~~

thank you so much again for the request. And a big helping of good luck for your exams! 



SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u goooo, I hope u like it!
> After all, I gave Judy a sweater and did somehow a similar pose, but they're sitting up, I hope that's alrighty  After all, I actually relly enjoyed drawing your request.
> If you'd still like to tip me, you can pm me about it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arckaniel (May 28, 2020)

Good luck on your exams


----------



## serudesu (Jun 5, 2020)

Hiya <3 ^^
Added myself to pinglist a while back. owo;
Hope your exams went well.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello everyone!!

I am officially back from my exam break. Requests are open again, so feel free to request any characters, I will try my best to get back into my drawing mode(tm) as soon as possible! Although, I do have seasonal work, so getting through requests may take me more time than it did before my exams, please be patient ☺
People from the pinglist: @Rubombee @serudesu @elizarose @ohare01 @zenni
-------
Thank you so so much everyone for your support and encouraging replies about my exams!! They really kept me going, even tho the week right before them was super hectic, it's all finally over! For anyone wondering: all my exams went pretty good besides the last one from chemistry - not only did I feel like a clown while writing it, but also it was a literal circus, the questions were very hard and I am saying this from a perspective of someone who studied chemistry hard through the school year and right before the exam. But I can't say that I completely failed it, I think I did an okay job there and I'm just overreacting from stress and ambition right now!
Again, thank u v much, ily all


----------



## Emzy (Jun 17, 2020)

Congratz on finishing!!!! I'm so glad to hear it went well!! I'm sure your results reflected the hard work you put into studying!!!     I hope you treated yourself afterwards  Anyways glad to see you back hehe can't wait to see all the lovely art you make


----------



## serudesu (Jun 17, 2020)

Awww!
I'm glad you're all done! I hope you were able to rest as well! ^.^;
OMG, chemistry, I missed taking that, but it was horrible by the time it gets harder and harder by the year. x'D
Not sure if you're in hs or college, but its pretty intense, especially if you get to organic chemistry, or so I heard from my best friend, well I also saw. o-o; 

But I'm glad you're all done and hopefully you get to enjoy the summer! ^.^; (despite the pandemic... T.T)

Here is just a reference photo, if you're interested in considering drawing my rep. ^.^;
my sunny rep here <3

Thanks again! <3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes, congrats on the exams!! I’m sure you did super well on most of them, I hope you’re super proud of the work you put in to get where you are.   Good luck with all your art and work!


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 17, 2020)

Ooooh, nice! I'm glad your exams went (mostly) well!!
tbh i had forgotten about this so when i got pinged i was like "wait what"

I don't think I have any NH chars ready to be drawn rn though, oops — but I do have other OCs!
I don't know if you'd be willing to draw a non-human creature, but if yes could I ask for Mag? There's a bit more info in the description too.
If you'd rather do human-like characters, I have Jelly — don't  mind how bad my old art looks lmao, I didn't even draw the suckers on her hair properly x)

dang i should _really_ update my toyhou.se sometime


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey,,, you wanna do another art Trade? Anyone from my toyhouse and anyone from yours like we did last time? Your characters are so good...

Oh gosh I didn't see it at first- congrats on your exams!! So happy to hear they went well but of course its always chemistry that gets ya.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 17, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Hey,,, you wanna do another art Trade? Anyone from my toyhouse and anyone from yours like we did last time? Your characters are so good...
> 
> Oh gosh I didn't see it at first- congrats on your exams!! So happy to hear they went well but of course its always chemistry that gets ya.



Yes, I'd love to art trade!! Can you send me your toyhouse? Also, would you like a headshot or a half-body?
Thank you so much!


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, I'd love to art trade!! Can you send me your toyhouse? Also, would you like a headshot or a half-body?
> Thank you so much!



Micheal the Fool who forgets to link his toyhouse. 





						michealsmells  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




And I'll take a headshot!!


----------



## zenni (Jun 17, 2020)

OOh hello hello! I just logged in for the first time in almost a week and saw that you pinged~
Congrats on finishing exams!! Wooo

I'd love to try to do an art trade, I am just a dabbler and have no set style so just throw me a suggestion~


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 17, 2020)

hii so glad to hear you did good on your exams hehe

im also the biggest chemistry nerd (i major in chemical engineering lol) so if u need help i can probs do most things still


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 18, 2020)

zenni said:


> OOh hello hello! I just logged in for the first time in almost a week and saw that you pinged~
> Congrats on finishing exams!! Wooo
> 
> I'd love to try to do an art trade, I am just a dabbler and have no set style so just throw me a suggestion~



Sure thing, I'd love to art trade as well   
Here's my toyhouse with characters that you can choose from for your part. Can you send me your character that you'd like me to draw for my part? Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
Thank u v much!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Me again! Can you draw Moe and Tom together? ;o


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 18, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hii so glad to hear you did good on your exams hehe
> 
> im also the biggest chemistry nerd (i major in chemical engineering lol) so if u need help i can probs do most things still



chemistry nerds unite
and nono, I don't really need help with my studies now, I have recently graduated high school, so it's not like I will have any more school tests/exams! And I have already gone through the questions with my dad (he is a chemistry teacher), so I know where I made some stupid mistakes, most of them resulted from stress lmao 
Also, translating the questions from polish to english is probably not a good idea, since I don't really know scientific words in english for things 
But thank u for your offer!! I appreciate it lots


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

i’m late but ahh congrats on finishing your exams!! i’m super proud of you and i’m glad you did okay! i feel you about chemistry, though - that subject has almost killed me so many times lmaoo


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 18, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Hi, me again! I really loved your art and was wondering if you could draw another! I'll be happy to tip again!
> Instead of the sticky rice though could I have the strawberries on my cheeks like the last one? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> ...



Here u go!! Thank you for your patience and If you'd still like to tip, then feel free to pm me  ☺ 







Arckaniel said:


> I really like your art style, so cute!
> Mind considering drawing my island representative Taiyou perhaps?
> 
> 
> ...



And one for u! Thank you for your patience and have a lovely day as well


----------



## zenni (Jun 18, 2020)

Spoiler: KARA









Oops I just went ahead and drew one 
I don't have any OCs, wanna draw me my island rep?
Let's do a headshot swap 



Spoiler: Zenni


----------



## milktae (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi! I really like your style and wanted to draw your OC Birby if it would be alright if I could try to draw her?
also congrats on finishing your exams!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 19, 2020)

.





milktae said:


> Hi! I really like your style and wanted to draw your OC Birby if it would be alright if I could try to draw her?
> also congrats on finishing your exams!



Yes, of course, go ahead! Thank you so much  Would you like me to draw your character of choice in exchange?


----------



## milktae (Jun 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> .
> 
> Yes, of course, go ahead! Thank you so much  Would you like me to draw your character of choice in exchange?


Sure! I don’t have any OCs, but you could draw my island rep


Spoiler: Island rep


----------



## milktae (Jun 19, 2020)

I was bored so I finished my drawing of her, I’m not that good, but I hope you like it 


Spoiler: Birby!!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2020)

Hiya!

Please consider my OC Malina!!






						Malina  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




Thank you very much!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! Thank you for your patience and If you'd still like to tip, then feel free to pm me  ☺
> View attachment 275847
> 
> 
> ...



WOAHHH TYSM! He looks really cool in your style!


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Heyyyy!
I absolutely love your art style and was wondering if you could draw my island representative? I know a lot of people request their representatives so idk if you'd really be able to, if that makes sense


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 19, 2020)

serudesu said:


> Awww!
> I'm glad you're all done! I hope you were able to rest as well! ^.^;
> OMG, chemistry, I missed taking that, but it was horrible by the time it gets harder and harder by the year. x'D
> Not sure if you're in hs or college, but its pretty intense, especially if you get to organic chemistry, or so I heard from my best friend, well I also saw. o-o;
> ...



Thank u for your kind words!! I have actually graduated hs around a month ago. Organic chemistry was actually a bit of a refresher for me since right before that we studied chemical kinetics and that was hell for me! But I survived  

Here's your rep ☺







Rubombee said:


> Ooooh, nice! I'm glad your exams went (mostly) well!!
> tbh i had forgotten about this so when i got pinged i was like "wait what"
> 
> I don't think I have any NH chars ready to be drawn rn though, oops — but I do have other OCs!
> ...



Mag is so cute omg, like you don't even know how much I adore her, she's adorable!! I've never played Hollow Knight (I wanted to, but then I read that it's v hard and since I'm not that good of a gamer, I passed on it), BUT I love the visuals of it 







michealsmells said:


> Micheal the Fool who forgets to link his toyhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's my part, I hope u like it!! ☺






pitchtheripoff said:


> Heyyyy!
> I absolutely love your art style and was wondering if you could draw my island representative? I know a lot of people request their representatives so idk if you'd really be able to, if that makes sense


Sure thing, just link a reference for me and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Mag is so cute omg, like you don't even know how much I adore her, she's adorable!! I've never played Hollow Knight (I wanted to, but then I read that it's v hard and since I'm not that good of a gamer, I passed on it), BUT I love the visuals of it


aaaAAA? AVFACHHHDFGZHH??  i love herrrrrr

.....if it's ok,, when you're done with the other requests.… could i ask for jelly too because your art is ADORBS


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing, just link a reference for me and I'll see what I can do



Here's a picture for reference:



If you want me to send it in a link or whatever just let me know because I am stupid sometimes


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank u for your kind words!! I have actually graduated hs around a month ago. Organic chemistry was actually a bit of a refresher for me since right before that we studied chemical kinetics and that was hell for me! But I survived
> 
> Here's your rep ☺
> View attachment 276148


OMG. THANK YOU SO MUCH TTT______TTT <3
I LOVE IT THANK YOU FOR DRAWING HER! <3
/peep sig/ x'D 

And do you happen to have ko-fi? o:

Oh really? That must be hard then. x'D
Well I'm glad you survived! There's more adventures to see. :3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 20, 2020)

serudesu said:


> OMG. THANK YOU SO MUCH TTT______TTT <3
> I LOVE IT THANK YOU FOR DRAWING HER! <3
> /peep sig/ x'D
> 
> ...



AAAAAA I'M GLAD U LIKE IT!! I enjoyed drawing your rep lots, flowers were never my strong suit when it comes to drawing, but I think I'm starting to get better at it   
And to answer your question: sadly, I don't have a ko-fi account, but thank u for asking


----------



## serudesu (Jun 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> AAAAAA I'M GLAD U LIKE IT!! I enjoyed drawing your rep lots, flowers were never my strong suit when it comes to drawing, but I think I'm starting to get better at it
> And to answer your question: sadly, I don't have a ko-fi account, but thank u for asking


I love it! T_T
Oh really? I think they look so beautiful and really captured my style. I love it so much. >3<;
Thank you for tackling the challenge and you did wonderfully well! ^3^

Oh that's okay, if you ever do decide to make one, please let me know! ^.^"


----------



## lilis (Jun 20, 2020)

*Q* I like your art. Can we do art trades? =o


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 20, 2020)

lilis said:


> *Q* I like your art. Can we do art trades? =o



Sure thing! Here's my toyhouse, you can choose anyone from there for your part  Can you link me a reference for the character you'd like me to draw?
Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


----------



## lilis (Jun 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing! Here's my toyhouse, you can choose anyone from there for your part  Can you link me a reference for the character you'd like me to draw?
> Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


Yay half bodies please? Not sure who I'll pick yet *Q* they all look interesting o.o

Sorry my refs are super old (like in the 2000's)


Spoiler: ref









 <- only one drawn by me =\

















he has two bangs on side that's longer than rest of his hair.  hair is usually messy since he doesn't brush them. dark blue hair and eyes. the second ref is the most accurate one on cloth and hair. he does not smile.



Thank you >0<


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 20, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Me again! Can you draw Moe and Tom together? ;o



Here's Moe and Tom for u!!







zenni said:


> Spoiler: KARA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaa thank you so much for drawing my girl!! She looks amazing in this artwork      
Here's my part, I hope u like it!


----------



## zenni (Jun 20, 2020)

omg so cute!!! brb updating my profile


----------



## milktae (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi Again! Can you draw my brother’s friend’s character? when you have the chance, thank you!


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's Moe and Tom for u!!
> 
> View attachment 276528
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry for seeing this so late! Tysm!!


----------



## seularin (Jun 21, 2020)

your style 
would luv for u to do her !!


Spoiler


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 22, 2020)

not sure if you're still open to requests but i would love to see your take on my boy here please, if he interests you ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 23, 2020)

milktae said:


> Sure! I don’t have any OCs, but you could draw my island rep
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Island rep
> ...





milktae said:


> I was bored so I finished my drawing of her, I’m not that good, but I hope you like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Birby!!
> ...



I LOVE IT AAAAAAA!! It's amazing, it brought me lots of joy!!
Thank you very much , here's your rep:






Corrie said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Please consider my OC Malina!!
> 
> ...



She's suuuuper cute!







pitchtheripoff said:


> Here's a picture for reference:
> View attachment 276181
> If you want me to send it in a link or whatever just let me know because I am stupid sometimes



Here u go!! ☺






Rubombee said:


> aaaAAA? AVFACHHHDFGZHH??  i love herrrrrr
> 
> .....if it's ok,, when you're done with the other requests.… could i ask for jelly too because your art is ADORBS



I really like jelly's design, idk what it is, but it's just a pleasure to look at her!! Maybe it's because her colours remind me of a beach and I love beaches and oceans!


----------



## milktae (Jun 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I LOVE IT AAAAAAA!! It's amazing, it brought me lots of joy!!
> Thank you very much , here's your rep:
> View attachment 277780
> 
> ...


Tysm! I love it!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I LOVE IT AAAAAAA!! It's amazing, it brought me lots of joy!!
> Thank you very much , here's your rep:
> View attachment 277780
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!!!!! She is SO precious!!!!!! Thank you a million!!!!    
May I please add her to my Toyhouse? If so, where shall I credit you?


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I LOVE IT AAAAAAA!! It's amazing, it brought me lots of joy!!
> Thank you very much , here's your rep:
> View attachment 277780
> 
> ...


omg he looks so good tysm ❤❤❤ i love it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 23, 2020)

Corrie said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!! She is SO precious!!!!!! Thank you a million!!!!
> May I please add her to my Toyhouse? If so, where shall I credit you?



Yes, of course!! You can just link it to my account here since I don't really post my art anywhere else.
I'm glad you like it!  ☺


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I really like jelly's design, idk what it is, but it's just a pleasure to look at her!! Maybe it's because her colours remind me of a beach and I love beaches and oceans!


I LOVE IT SO MUCH????????
TYSM I LOVE YOU!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 24, 2020)

lilis said:


> Yay half bodies please? Not sure who I'll pick yet *Q* they all look interesting o.o
> 
> Sorry my refs are super old (like in the 2000's)
> 
> ...



Here's my part! I hope u like it 






milktae said:


> Hi Again! Can you draw my brother’s friend’s character? when you have the chance, thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...



Here's another one for u!!






seularin said:


> your style
> would luv for u to do her !!
> 
> 
> ...



She's so cute  the little butterflies in her hair are just the best






punctuallyAbsent said:


> not sure if you're still open to requests but i would love to see your take on my boy here please, if he interests you ^^



me: I don't have a type
also me: has to lay down for a moment after seeing any pirate themed character


----------



## milktae (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you! I’ll send you a tip in tbt for taking my requests


----------



## seularin (Jun 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> She's so cute  the little butterflies in her hair are just the best
> View attachment 278305



no way this is free  SHES SO ADORABLE JSHDG I LOVE HOW YOU DREW HER


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> me: I don't have a type
> also me: has to lay down for a moment after seeing any pirate themed character
> View attachment 278306


HOLY CANNOLI HE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL
?????????
IM SCREAMING IRL RN

he's not actually a pirate, more an assassin for hire but im glad he struck your fancy!! thanks so much for drawing my son <3
are you opposed to people requesting more than once? because i would definitely be back with another of my kids if you were willing, your style is to die for


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 24, 2020)

omg I have just realized that we hit 100 requests/art trades done y'all 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



punctuallyAbsent said:


> HOLY CANNOLI HE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL
> ?????????
> IM SCREAMING IRL RN
> 
> ...



I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT!!

aaaaa, I'm sorry for assuming he is pirate themed! I just saw the hat and the way he dresses and my mind went wild, BUT I'm still on board, assassin for hire is still  very good, amazing character design
and nope, I don't mind if it's other characters!!


----------



## lilis (Jun 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part! I hope u like it
> View attachment 278303
> 
> 
> ...


Omg thank you so much! I love it! I'm hoping to get yours done within the week! I'll DM you when done <33333

Thank you so much again!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

I really like your art and was wondering if it'd be cool to do a trade?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 25, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I really like your art and was wondering if it'd be cool to do a trade?



Yes, I'd love to do a trade!! Here's my toyhouse with characters you can choose from. If you can, please link me references for your character of choice, thank u!
Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, I'd love to do a trade!! Here's my toyhouse with characters you can choose from. If you can, please link me references for your character of choice, thank u!
> Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


I think I'll do Kara. Here's the character, but if he's too complicated this one's cool, too. Is half-bodies good?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 25, 2020)

hello im back to tempt you with another oc 

this one's my gf's _actual _pirate boy, Fog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

I finished the art of Kara! (I hope it's okay.)


Spoiler: Kara


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

I might be interested in doing an art trade at some point! I want to get myself to do something that I enjoy and I figure why not make a drawing for someone else? I've done an art trade before and it was fun, I'll lyk if I can do it soon!

Also just wondering but do you only draw humans? If so then that's okay, but most of the characters that I have are anthro or just straight up furries lol. I'm personally up for drawing either.


----------



## TofuIdol (Jun 27, 2020)

I was wondering if I could get another one of me and my boyfriend's character like this? Since your art is seriously too cute. 


Spoiler: Character



https://media.discordapp.net/attach...03_16_2019_20_16_15.jpg?width=1194&height=671 with them looking like this https://media.discordapp.net/attach...79f80f7234977b9dbc24.jpg?width=565&height=671


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 27, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I might be interested in doing an art trade at some point! I want to get myself to do something that I enjoy and I figure why not make a drawing for someone else? I've done an art trade before and it was fun, I'll lyk if I can do it soon!
> 
> Also just wondering but do you only draw humans? If so then that's okay, but most of the characters that I have are anthro or just straight up furries lol. I'm personally up for drawing either.



I'd love to art trade, yes! Here's my toyhouse with my characters (you can choose any of them, I don't really mind which one) for your part. If you can, please link me references of your character which you'd like me to draw, thank you!
Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?

And yes, I can draw both anthros and furries. I'm not super experienced with drawing them, but I think I can do it! ☺

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



TofuIdol said:


> I was wondering if I could get another one of me and my boyfriend's character like this? Since your art is seriously too cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Character
> ...



I'm very sorry, but I have a rule of not drawing same characters in the exact same outfits more than once. So if you'd still like to request then I'd be grateful if you could at least link me different outfits for them!
Also, I don't really take requests for poses, but if you'd like me to keep a coffee/tea/boba date theme then I can do that!
Thank you for understanding


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'd love to art trade, yes! Here's my toyhouse with my characters (you can choose any of them, I don't really mind which one) for your part. If you can, please link me references of your character which you'd like me to draw, thank you!
> Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
> 
> And yes, I can draw both anthros and furries. I'm not super experienced with drawing them, but I think I can do it! ☺



Okay! When I draw for people I generally do a half-body so I would like to trade for that. I have so many characters on my Toyhou.se page, when I'm ready I'll come back and send you a link to a few that I've narrowed down


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi again I'm here with ANOTHER request! This time id just like you to draw my character again, in a new outfit ^^


https://imgur.com/a/xfY6gtN

if you recognize the outfit your a legend


----------



## TofuIdol (Jun 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'd love to art trade, yes! Here's my toyhouse with my characters (you can choose any of them, I don't really mind which one) for your part. If you can, please link me references of your character which you'd like me to draw, thank you!
> Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
> 
> And yes, I can draw both anthros and furries. I'm not super experienced with drawing them, but I think I can do it! ☺
> ...


Would it be alright if maybe they could be dressed in similar-looking clothes to the photo of the pose? If that isn't allowed then I posted a photo below of them in some other outfits. I just had that one since it at least gave a close up of what they look like. And sure I wouldn't mind keeping with the date boba theme!! And I apologize I didn't know about the poses so I thought I would at least ask. >w< 


			https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/401733907378077706/726344176748331028/11_18_2019_21_01_19.jpg?width=1194&height=671


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 29, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I think I'll do Kara. Here's the character, but if he's too complicated this one's cool, too. Is half-bodies good?





FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I finished the art of Kara! (I hope it's okay.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kara
> ...



OOOOOOO I LOVE THE WAY YOU DREW HER!! She looks amazing in this picture    
Thank you so much! Here's my part, I hope u like it ☺







punctuallyAbsent said:


> hello im back to tempt you with another oc
> 
> this one's my gf's _actual _pirate boy, Fog



Ok listen, not to be a simp on main, but


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 29, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Ok listen, not to be a simp on main, but
> View attachment 280689
> 
> View attachment 280690


THANK YOU SHE'S GONNA LOVE ITTTTT
!!!!!


----------



## serudesu (Jun 29, 2020)

love your style @SinnerTheCat ❤

i may ask for another one... c:
Or one of me and best friend together

but lemme know when you’re not that busy too >~< hehe


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 29, 2020)

i have another for consideration but please let me know if im overstaying my welcome with these ;u;

(sorry i don't have a ref besides a dollmaker thing; curse of being a writer and not an artist, lol)


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i have another for consideration but please let me know if im overstaying my welcome with these ;u;
> 
> (sorry i don't have a ref besides a dollmaker thing; curse of being a writer and not an artist, lol)


Hold up sorry if I'm wrong but is that from the app Cocoppa Play ?? if I'm wrong I feel really stupid lmao it's just super familiar


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

ok HI AGAIN i can’t get enough of your art hhng

would u consider drawing my mom’s and sister’s oc together




Spoiler: momomomom











Spoiler: shishsis









tryin to fix the strains between em n they luv art but i cant draw D:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 29, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hold up sorry if I'm wrong but is that from the app Cocoppa Play ?? if I'm wrong I feel really stupid lmao it's just super familiar


it's dreamselfy actually! never heard of that other thing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> it's dreamselfy actually! never heard of that other thing


Selfy is the same company that made Cocoppa Play so that's why it's so familiar


----------



## milktae (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi again! This will probably be the last one but can you draw this character I made earlier it’s okay if you can’t but please consider it  



Spoiler


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> OOOOOOO I LOVE THE WAY YOU DREW HER!! She looks amazing in this picture
> Thank you so much! Here's my part, I hope u like it ☺
> View attachment 280688


Ah, he looks awesome! Thank you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 30, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi again I'm here with ANOTHER request! This time id just like you to draw my character again, in a new outfit ^^
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/xfY6gtN
> ...



is that a jojo reference






TofuIdol said:


> Would it be alright if maybe they could be dressed in similar-looking clothes to the photo of the pose? If that isn't allowed then I posted a photo below of them in some other outfits. I just had that one since it at least gave a close up of what they look like. And sure I wouldn't mind keeping with the date boba theme!! And I apologize I didn't know about the poses so I thought I would at least ask. >w<
> 
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/401733907378077706/726344176748331028/11_18_2019_21_01_19.jpg?width=1194&height=671



It's all fine!! Thank u so much for letting me know what I can do to actually make your request while having fun myself  
I hope u like it 






punctuallyAbsent said:


> THANK YOU SHE'S GONNA LOVE ITTTTT
> !!!!!





punctuallyAbsent said:


> i have another for consideration but please let me know if im overstaying my welcome with these ;u;
> 
> (sorry i don't have a ref besides a dollmaker thing; curse of being a writer and not an artist, lol)



Can you tell your gf that Fog is one of the best pirate boys I've ever laid my eyes upon? Thank u
Also idk who's she, but she's gorgeous AND adorable and I've caught feelings again!!   








serudesu said:


> love your style @SinnerTheCat ❤
> 
> i may ask for another one... c:
> Or one of me and best friend together
> ...



Thank u for your super kind words!!
When it comes to this thread, I feel like it's always busy (not in a bad way! I'm glad y'all are requesting, it keeps me going!!), especially now when there're days when I cannot draw because of my job. So, you can just post your request and I'll make sure to queue it up ☺


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> is that a jojo reference
> View attachment 281147
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh thank you!! and yes, it is


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Can you tell your gf that Fog is one of the best pirate boys I've ever laid my eyes upon? Thank u
> Also idk who's she, but she's gorgeous AND adorable and I've caught feelings again!!
> 
> View attachment 281151


omg lol i absolutely will tell her that

and OMG YOU MADE HER SO PRETTY??
hah i forgot to say anything about the character but her name is Sorath and she's basically a sun guardian? like she's responsible for rising and setting it every day

her counterpart is a moon guardian named Asariel, they're buddies uwu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, I love your style! Just a quick question. Would you be willing to draw an anime character? If not, I would really like something of my resident rep instead. 

Either way, thanks, I just love seeing your work for others!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 30, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg lol i absolutely will tell her that
> 
> and OMG YOU MADE HER SO PRETTY??
> hah i forgot to say anything about the character but her name is Sorath and she's basically a sun guardian? like she's responsible for rising and setting it every day
> ...



good, she needs to know

THAT'S AWESOME OMG?? I'm loving the idea!! Sun guardian and moon guardian titles both sound v cool  
If you accept questions about them,, where do they live? Are they just beings that live in the world generally or do they guard some sort of temple? Are humans able to see them? What are their personalities? Are they similar or completely opposite, because they're counterparts? Is there a secret backstory to them existing?
Thank u v much in advance!!



Rosie977 said:


> Hey, I love your style! Just a quick question. Would you be willing to draw an anime character? If not, I would really like something of my resident rep instead.
> 
> Either way, thanks, I just love seeing your work for others!



Yes, fanart of an anime character is something I can do! Thank you so much for your interest and asking me first ☺


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> good, she needs to know
> 
> THAT'S AWESOME?? I'm loving the idea!! Sun guardian and moon guardian titles both sound v cool
> If you accept questions about them,, where do they live? Are they just beings that live in the world generally or do they guard some sort of temple? Are humans able to see them? What are their personalities? Are they similar or completely opposite, because they're counterparts? Is there a secret backstory to them existing?
> ...


Of course, I would love it if you could do Taiga Aisaka! I have some references if needed, and thanks in advance, if you decide to do her!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> good, she needs to know
> 
> THAT'S AWESOME OMG?? I'm loving the idea!! Sun guardian and moon guardian titles both sound v cool
> If you accept questions about them,, where do they live? Are they just beings that live in the world generally or do they guard some sort of temple? Are humans able to see them? What are their personalities? Are they similar or completely opposite, because they're counterparts? Is there a secret backstory to them existing?
> Thank u v much in advance!!


;A;
omg i wasn't expecting questions but of course ?? sorry haha im not used to people being . interested

1) they do have a temple that they more or less live in; i say they're guardians but they're considered deities sort of by the humans, who leave them incense offerings and such as thanks for keeping the sun and moon working properly

2) humans can't see them unless they wish to be seen (which isn't often)

3) they do have rather opposite personalities, similar to their respective charges. sorath is bright and excitable and energetic with a formidable temper, and gets bored and restless very easily; asariel is calmer and more level-headed, with a much longer fuse than sorath's and very mellow disposition. asariel appears irritated/disinterested most of the time but it's actually just that he's always perpetually sleepy; he's nocturnal by nature but then sorath has a habit of keeping him awake a lot during the daytime when she inevitably gets bored and wants his company, lol

4) not sure what you mean by secret backstory tbh but as for why the characters themselves exist, im big into mythology and such, and i always liked all the different cultures' myths and fables having to do with the sun and moon and just decided i wanted my own

it's really confidence-boosting that you want to know about my ocs ;u; ive been having a bad day and this cheered me up a fair bit tbh

(bonus: this is asariel if you were curious)


Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jun 30, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ;A;
> omg i wasn't expecting questions but of course ?? sorry haha im not used to people being . interested
> 
> 1) they do have a temple that they more or less live in; i say they're guardians but they're considered deities sort of by the humans, who leave them incense offerings and such as thanks for keeping the sun and moon working properly
> ...



Thank u for answering with additional explanations! I'm very happy to know that I made your day a bit brighter with my questions! Super glad to know more about them since they really peaked my interest, reading through your replies was very enjoyable ☺
Your requests and now the lore of your sun & moon guardian ocs really did make my week happier! 

Sorath and Asariel are really just
"Someone will die."
"Of fun!"
And I think that's wonderful of them

I think I will draw Asariel after I go through the request queue if that's ok with u!!

EDIT:
Does Sorath accept love confessions/marriage proposals? I'm asking for a friend 
(that's a joke of course,,, unless she does)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank u for answering with additional explanations! I'm very happy to know that I made your day a bit brighter with my questions! Super glad to know more about them since they really peaked my interest, reading through your replies was very enjoyable ☺
> Your requests and now the lore of your sun & moon guardian ocs really did make my week happier!
> 
> Sorath and Asariel are really just
> ...


im glad you like them!! and im glad that i made your week better the same as you did mine <3

lol honestly it's more like
sorath: _someone will die._
asariel: don't worry, she's bluffing. probably

and by all means feel free!! can't wait to see him ^^


----------



## TofuIdol (Jul 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> is that a jojo reference
> View attachment 281147
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh I love it so much it turned out adorable!!!! Thank you so much for drawing something again c:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a lot of feelings and most of them are love related when I see y'all requesting your wonderful ocs/reps


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 1, 2020)

seularin said:


> ok HI AGAIN i can’t get enough of your art hhng
> 
> would u consider drawing my mom’s and sister’s oc together
> 
> ...



Here u go!! They're super cute!!







milktae said:


> Hi again! This will probably be the last one but can you draw this character I made earlier it’s okay if you can’t but please consider it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pink oversized sweaters might be my weakness and I'm not even mad about it


----------



## milktae (Jul 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! They're super cute!!
> 
> View attachment 281635
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Oversized sweaters on anyone are adorable so I just had to make her wear one


----------



## seularin (Jul 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! They're super cute!!
> 
> View attachment 281635



OAJSH SINNER U OUTDID YOURSELF AGAIN  tysm theyre gonna love it <33


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, I'd be interested in an art trade, is there a character among the 4 that you'd prefer I draw?
Here's the reference for my avatar


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 2, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Hi, I'd be interested in an art trade, is there a character among the 4 that you'd prefer I draw?
> Here's the reference for my avatar
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to art trade!! Nope, I don't really mind which one you draw, so you can just choose whoever.
Also, would you like to trade half-bodies or headshots?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## elizarose (Jul 2, 2020)

Wondering if you could draw my villager? Thank you for considering, I adore your art style


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'd love to art trade!! Nope, I don't really mind which one you draw, so you can just choose whoever.
> Also, would you like to trade half-bodies or headshots?
> Thank you so much!!



Half-bodies would be cool.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

Would also love an art trade for half- bodies when you have the time.



https://imgur.com/a/m4NWhfW


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 2, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Would also love an art trade for half- bodies when you have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/m4NWhfW



Yes, I'd love to!! Here's my toyhouse for characters for your part, you can choose whoever, I don't really mind who ☺
Thank u for your interest!

EDIT: I,, forgot to actually link my toyhouse, but it's fixed now!!


----------



## soomi (Jul 2, 2020)

Ahh your style is stunning  Been stalking this thread for a while >w< 

Would you be interested in drawing my villager?  



Spoiler


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

@SinnerTheCat
Here's my part... Hope you like it! (I have difficulty in drawing hands so I apologize lol)



Spoiler: Birby


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Of course, I would love it if you could do Taiga Aisaka! I have some references if needed, and thanks in advance, if you decide to do her!



I miss toradora  







punctuallyAbsent said:


> im glad you like them!! and im glad that i made your week better the same as you did mine <3
> 
> lol honestly it's more like
> sorath: _someone will die._
> ...



Him!!!!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 4, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I miss toradora
> 
> View attachment 282680
> 
> ...


AHHHHH, SHES AMAZING 
Thank you so much! Do you mind if I use her as my pfp? I'll credit you of course. Well, thanks again, I love her!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 4, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Him!!!!
> 
> View attachment 282682


IM GONNA CRYYYY HE LOOKS SO PRETTY
and so done

it's PERFECT thank you so muchhhhhhhh


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> AHHHHH, SHES AMAZING
> Thank you so much! Do you mind if I use her as my pfp? I'll credit you of course. Well, thanks again, I love her!



No problem, you can use it as your profile picture! Thank you for asking and I'm glad u like it!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 5, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Hi, I'd be interested in an art trade, is there a character among the 4 that you'd prefer I draw?
> Here's the reference for my avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Here's my part, I hope u like it!!






elizarose said:


> Wondering if you could draw my villager? Thank you for considering, I adore your art style



She's so adorable!!







mewto28 said:


> Would also love an art trade for half- bodies when you have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/m4NWhfW





mewto28 said:


> @SinnerTheCat
> Here's my part... Hope you like it! (I have difficulty in drawing hands so I apologize lol)
> 
> 
> ...



That's amazing!! I love it lots, thank u very much!!!
Here's my part:





EDIT: I hated the bg, so I deleted it lmao


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 5, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part, I hope u like it!!
> View attachment 282932
> 
> 
> ...


I love this! Tysm! Glad you liked mine also.... It's actually my first art trade haha. I loved how it turned out.


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 5, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part, I hope u like it!!
> View attachment 282932



I love it. ;-; <3
I'll hopefully get my part done in the next few days. I've been distracted by diving.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 5, 2020)

not sure how interested you'd be in drawing a character who wears a mask but..

yeets them in here just in case


Spoiler


----------



## elizarose (Jul 5, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part, I hope u like it!!
> View attachment 282932
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that is adorable thank you so much!


----------



## winter notes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi! If you're still open, I'd love to have an art piece of my island rep! feel free to PM me if you're up for an art trade, I mainly do sketchy b/w art though !

reference + th: 



Spoiler: character ref









						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				









Spoiler: th gallery









						sleepserum  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 6, 2020)

Could you pls draw my island rep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm kinda nervous, but uh... this, if possible?


Spoiler: New Leaf character











Spoiler: What the character actually is


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 7, 2020)

dindinisawr said:


> Ahh your style is stunning  Been stalking this thread for a while >w<
> 
> Would you be interested in drawing my villager?
> 
> ...



Here u go!! She's so cute and pink and aaaaa  ☺   







punctuallyAbsent said:


> not sure how interested you'd be in drawing a character who wears a mask but..
> 
> yeets them in here just in case
> 
> ...



pink fox!!! we love!!!!


----------



## soomi (Jul 7, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! She's so cute and pink and aaaaa  ☺
> 
> View attachment 283776


OMG SOOOO CUTE AHHHHH  THANK YOU SO MUCH 
You are insanely talented ❤She looks so soft and pretty! (loved your diversity entry btw! ugh I'm such a fan )
Thank you x10000000 ❣

edit: used it as my pfp because I am absolutely inlooooove ❤❤❤ I hope it's okay that I joined the sinner army of pfp!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 7, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> pink fox!!! we love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 283775


oh man, they look awesome in your style!!!! thanks so much again!!


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 10, 2020)

Finally finished my part. I hope you like it!


Spoiler: Eiran


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

I’d love it if you could draw my scruffy lil’ rep! (MetianKnight is one of my handles)


----------



## winkokumma (Jul 10, 2020)

hi, i see you have a lot of requests, so take your time if you do consider c’:



Spoiler: ref


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 10, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Finally finished my part. I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eiran
> ...



I love it!!! Thank u so much for the trade   



turtleyawesome55 said:


> Could you pls draw my island rep
> View attachment 283270 View attachment 283271



Here u gooo ☺






Seastar said:


> I'm kinda nervous, but uh... this, if possible?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Leaf character
> ...



Very cute!! woomy







Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 285038View attachment 285040I’d love it if you could draw my scruffy lil’ rep! (MetianKnight is one of my handles)



I tried to make your rep as scruffy as possible!!







winkokumma said:


> hi, i see you have a lot of requests, so take your time if you do consider c’:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we love catgirls in this house


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I love it!!! Thank u so much for the trade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's so cute! Tysm!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I love it!!! Thank u so much for the trade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! That’s amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## winkokumma (Jul 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> we love catgirls in this house
> 
> View attachment 285332



she is ETHEREAL  TYSM SINNER


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 13, 2020)

bump!!
I still take requests   ​


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 13, 2020)

Would you be able to draw this character? Thank you!


----------



## milktae (Jul 13, 2020)

could u draw my rep again  (I changed it a bit)


Spoiler








Thank you! sorry if I request too much  i could get u a moms homemade cake since it’s on your wishlist


----------



## winter notes (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi! I'm wondering if I could slide in a request one for my character :



Spoiler: character ref









						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				






 I can offer cancer tables / cakes from your wishlist if that's ok ><


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 13, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Would you be able to draw this character? Thank you!



Sure thing! Here u go  






milktae said:


> could u draw my rep again  (I changed it a bit)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I adore your rep, they're so adorable 
milktae, you're always welcome to request ily
If you'd like to tip me with the cake, please pm me!! 






sleepserum said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if I could slide in a request one for my character :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your ocs sleepserum!! Thank u for requesting 
If you'd like to tip me with the cancer table or cakes then please pm me!


----------



## milktae (Jul 13, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing! Here u go
> View attachment 286754
> 
> 
> ...


Ty Sinner!  your so nice  I’ll pm you for the cake in a bit


----------



## winter notes (Jul 13, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing! Here u go
> View attachment 286754
> 
> 
> ...



this is SO GOOD, thank you so much! :, ) !


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 13, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing! Here u go
> View attachment 286754
> 
> 
> ...


Love this! Tysm again


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 13, 2020)

I really love your art, it's super pretty. <3

Any chance you could draw my *island rep?* Expression is up to you!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 14, 2020)

so i heard you like catgirls......

this derp named Caramel perhaps? o:


Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 14, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> I really love your art, it's super pretty. <3
> 
> Any chance you could draw my *island rep?* Expression is up to you!



Sadly, I am not able to open the link to the ref. It just says that the page doesn't exist  If that's possible, can you please check it and send me your ref again? Thank u in advance! ☺


----------



## milktae (Jul 14, 2020)

I was able to open the link, here’s the picture in case they’re not online



Spoiler


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 14, 2020)

milktae said:


> I was able to open the link, here’s the picture in case they’re not online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your kindness!!   

@Late Night Thoughts milktae helped me to get your ref, so no need to send it again c:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 14, 2020)

Decided today that I will start posting my art in png with transparent bg, to make it a bit easier to edit if I make a mistake/want to add something!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm back and I'd love to do an art trade again if you want! Half bodies again of this character?
Thank you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 14, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I'm back and I'd love to do an art trade again if you want! Half bodies again of this character?
> Thank you!



Sure thing!! You can, again, choose anyone from my toyhouse for your part  Thank you so much for the art trade interest!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 14, 2020)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> I really love your art, it's super pretty. <3
> 
> Any chance you could draw my *island rep?* Expression is up to you!



Here u go!!






punctuallyAbsent said:


> so i heard you like catgirls......
> 
> this derp named Caramel perhaps? o:
> 
> ...



we love catgirls in this house 2


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!!
> View attachment 287140


OMG I'M SCREECHING SO LOUD THIS IS SO GOOD, THANK YOU SO MUCH!! <3333


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> we love catgirls in this house 2
> 
> View attachment 287141


THIS IS SO CUTE I SCREAM !!! thank u as always it's gorgeoussss


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 14, 2020)

hey, if you’d like to draw my bunny girlie marla, there she is hehe


----------



## xTech (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi, i'd love if you could draw my animal crossing character! Toyhouse


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 14, 2020)

hi sinner!! Just wanted to pop by and say that you are absolutely CRUSHING IT, your drawings are amazing as always! Also, (if you don’t mind me asking, it’s an odd question for sure ) do you use procreate for your drawings? I’m experimenting with it and was just curious if you use it too. thanks!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 15, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> hi sinner!! Just wanted to pop by and say that you are absolutely CRUSHING IT, your drawings are amazing as always! Also, (if you don’t mind me asking, it’s an odd question for sure ) do you use procreate for your drawings? I’m experimenting with it and was just curious if you use it too. thanks!



hi!! Thank you so much for your compliments aaaaaa I'm glad that you are enjoying my art   

As for the question - I don't use procreate, but I'd love to try it someday if I have a chance! To add to the question, I use Medibang Paint Pro which I like the most out of all the free painting programs I tried. It's p good and I highly recommend it ☺

	Post automatically merged: Jul 15, 2020

Also, feel free to ask any questions if you have them!! (Art related or not) I'll gladly answer


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm not sure if it looks like him but here you go! I tried my best.



Spoiler


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 15, 2020)

here's a question for you: do you think you'll ever experiment with igb/nmt/tbt/wishlist item commissions on here for stuff bigger than headshots?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 15, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> here's a question for you: do you think you'll ever experiment with igb/nmt/tbt/wishlist item commissions on here for stuff bigger than headshots?



Not sure if you mean opening a shop thread, but when it comes to that - probably not. I always feel like I'm overpricing my art (whenever I try to price it) and it stresses me too much 

BUT I have already done pm commissions and they're always unofficially open, so feel free to message me with refs and an offer, I'll see what I can do!!
I can draw anything from headshots to full-bodies, set poses, backgrounds and such, just ask


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 15, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I'm back and I'd love to do an art trade again if you want! Half bodies again of this character?
> Thank you!





mewto28 said:


> I'm not sure if it looks like him but here you go! I tried my best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for drawing Eiran!! Whenever people draw him, I get so happy omg


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 15, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> hey, if you’d like to draw my bunny girlie marla, there she is hehe



bunny girls are amazing, but most importantly soft






xTech said:


> Hi, i'd love if you could draw my animal crossing character! Toyhouse



The story behind this picture is that I had to draw it twice, because I deleted the first picture accidentally, almost died on the spot and then redrew it in 10 minutes. Things I did: that 
But finally I present u:




a sleepy boi


----------



## xTech (Jul 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> The story behind this picture is that I had to draw it twice, because I deleted the first picture accidentally, almost died on the spot and then redrew it in 10 minutes. Things I did: that
> But finally I present u:
> 
> View attachment 287499
> a sleepy boi


:000  this actually looks amazing, thank you so much! He also looks scarily similar to me irl with the face shape


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much for drawing Eiran!! Whenever people draw him, I get so happy omg
> 
> View attachment 287483


Glad that you liked it! Ty!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> bunny girls are amazing, but most importantly soft
> View attachment 287498
> 
> 
> ...


omg!! tysm she looks so cute  amazing art!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 16, 2020)

I'd be absolutely honored if you drew my island rep below:



Do you have a wishlist or want any IGB? I'd love to pay for your art in some way, I love it so much


----------



## Eevees (Jul 16, 2020)

Could you maybe do my lil Marie?






Please and thank you!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 16, 2020)

i still can't figure out who i should formally commission you for (but i am working on it) so in the meantime,, i toss this old villainness oc at you and hope that you don't mind characters who aren't necessarily cute or colorful and run


Spoiler


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

sinner could we do an art trade again


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 17, 2020)

milktae said:


> sinner could we do an art trade again
> View attachment 288052



Yes, of course!! Would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies? 
Here's my toyhouse for characters, feel free to choose anyone from there


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, of course!! Would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
> Here's my toyhouse for characters, feel free to choose anyone from there


headshots cause I’m not that good at bodies


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

heres my part  I drew Eiran hope you like it


----------



## TomNookisMySon (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow, lovely art!! I feel bad requesting something with nothing to give back, so you don't have to do this one if you don't feel like it! It's my OC I use on youtube. I use photoshop a lot so I could do some kinda signature thing with a villager you like or something, if you want that in exchange? Lol I'm amazed to see an active message board so I'm not sure if people really use those bar image signature things anymore but I could make you one idk XD


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 19, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I'd be absolutely honored if you drew my island rep below:
> View attachment 287611
> Do you have a wishlist or want any IGB? I'd love to pay for your art in some way, I love it so much



Here u go!! If you'd still like to tip me then here's my wishlist (I accept IGB as well tho) and please pm me about it ☺






MissPink said:


> Could you maybe do my lil Marie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's so cute omg,,, the lil bears on her cheeks,,,, just aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 






punctuallyAbsent said:


> i still can't figure out who i should formally commission you for (but i am working on it) so in the meantime,, i toss this old villainness oc at you and hope that you don't mind characters who aren't necessarily cute or colorful and run
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's ok!! Take your time ☺
And here u go, I enjoyed this one a lot actually 






milktae said:


> sinner could we do an art trade again
> View attachment 288052





milktae said:


> heres my part  I drew Eiran hope you like it
> View attachment 288263



OMG MY BOY!!! I ADORE THE WAY YOU DREW HIM THANK U 
And here's my part, I hope u like it as well 






TomNookisMySon said:


> Wow, lovely art!! I feel bad requesting something with nothing to give back, so you don't have to do this one if you don't feel like it! It's my OC I use on youtube. I use photoshop a lot so I could do some kinda signature thing with a villager you like or something, if you want that in exchange? Lol I'm amazed to see an active message board so I'm not sure if people really use those bar image signature things anymore but I could make you one idk XD



Thank u so much for your offer, I can't really refuse it ☺ I can tell you rn that my favourite villager is Amelia, but you can pm me about the further details if you still want to give me a signature picture in exchange!!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 19, 2020)

Its me again haha. I don't really have any OCs that you could draw so would you maybe draw her?


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here u go!! If you'd still like to tip me then here's my wishlist (I accept IGB as well tho) and please pm me about it ☺
> View attachment 288912
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH she looks so pretty  ty for drawing her! Im glad you liked the one I did of Eiran


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 288915


SHE LOOKS AMAZINGGG
you got her attitude perfectly omfg
this is actually the first art i've gotten of her, im so happy aaa <333


----------



## Eevees (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh  my globs so cute thank you so much! And teddy bears on the cheeks were its at!


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

this doesn’t have to do with your art but I really like you banner


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 19, 2020)

MissPink said:


> Oh  my globs so cute thank you so much! And teddy bears on the cheeks were its at!



YOU'RE SO RIGHT MISS!!



milktae said:


> this doesn’t have to do with your art but I really like you banner



I'm so glad you noticed, you see, it's by the most amazing @morthael whom I commissioned and she completely blew me away with this banner!! I highly recommend checking out her shop (she's on a temporary hiatus rn, but her pinglist is open) and her pixel art thread


----------



## milktae (Jul 19, 2020)

my old sig was by her c: I thought it was rly good!


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm back for more of your amazing art. <3 Would you be up for another art trade? This time for 2 characters. 


Spoiler: References


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 20, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Hi, I'm back for more of your amazing art. <3 Would you be up for another art trade? This time for 2 characters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> ...



Sure thing  Out of my ocs the only 2 from the same universe are Eiran and Kara, but if you'd like to draw someone else then you can draw Birby and Wilbur from acnh for your part! Would you like to trade half-bodies or headshots?
And last question- you'd like the 2 of your characters in one picture, yes?


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 20, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Sure thing  Out of my ocs the only 2 from the same universe are Eiran and Kara, but if you'd like to draw someone else then you can draw Birby and Wilbur from acnh for your part! Would you like to trade half-bodies or headshots?
> And last question- you'd like the 2 of your characters in one picture, yes?


I'd be happy to draw Eiran and Kara. I love Eiran's design.
Together in the same picture would be great! I'll try to do the same <3
Half-bodies again


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 20, 2020)

hiiii, could you draw my ac character? 


Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi! I love your art so much! Would you draw her for me? Thanks!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 22, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Its me again haha. I don't really have any OCs that you could draw so would you maybe draw her?
> 
> View attachment 288919



I LOVE MAYA SM!!






Snowifer said:


> Hi, I'm back for more of your amazing art. <3 Would you be up for another art trade? This time for 2 characters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> ...





Snowifer said:


> I'd be happy to draw Eiran and Kara. I love Eiran's design.
> Together in the same picture would be great! I'll try to do the same <3
> Half-bodies again



The experiment went wrong


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I LOVE MAYA SM!!
> View attachment 290520
> 
> 
> ...



Omg its so amaaaaazing. <3 T-T
I'm working on my half and I should have it done later today


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I LOVE MAYA SM!!
> View attachment 290520
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaa omg I love it! Thank you once again! I love Maya too. I'd like to draw the rest of your OCs in the future once I think of some characters you could draw.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 22, 2020)

Good day,

Would you be able to sketch spike?  I would really appreciate it.



Spoiler: reference


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi, here's my part of the art trade! I wish I could've done more interaction between the two, but I didn't know what to draw ;-;



Here's a google drive link to the larger file because the original's too large ):








						SinnerTheCat Art Trade 2.png
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 22, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Hi, here's my part of the art trade! I wish I could've done more interaction between the two, but I didn't know what to draw ;-;
> View attachment 290616
> Here's a google drive link to the larger file because the original's too large ):
> 
> ...



AAAAAA IT'S THEM!! I love it so much no matter the pose, thank you!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> AAAAAA IT'S THEM!! I love it so much no matter the pose, thank you!!


Hi! Lmk if you want any TBT for my commission, I felt bad ordering it for free lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 23, 2020)

mayor-brooke said:


> hiiii, could you draw my ac character?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



super cute rep!!






BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hi! I love your art so much! Would you draw her for me? Thanks!





BlushingTokki77 said:


> Hi! Lmk if you want any TBT for my commission, I felt bad ordering it for free lol



Nono, dw about it! It is after all a 'free art thread', so I don't expect anyone to actually pay me. Although, I accept tips in any form, so if you'd like to, then feel free to tip me 






Hobowire said:


> Good day,
> 
> Would you be able to sketch spike?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Here he is c:


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> super cute rep!!
> View attachment 290901
> 
> 
> ...




Omg this is AWESOME!!!!!  Do you need anything in game!? tbt!? Lmk


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> super cute rep!!
> View attachment 290901


Thank you! I love it


----------



## lana. (Jul 23, 2020)

hii! would you do my island rep? I would do an art trade, but i don’t know if you’d be interested in my art :3


Spoiler: my island rep


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 23, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Omg this is AWESOME!!!!!  Do you need anything in game!? tbt!? Lmk



Thank you for your compliments!!
Here's my wishlist if you're interested in tipping me! I accept tbt as well tho 



fennekins said:


> hii! would you do my island rep? I would do an art trade, but i don’t know if you’d be interested in my art :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my island rep
> ...



I'm always interested in art trades!! Here's my toyhouse (you can choose any character from there for your part). Also, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your compliments!!
> Here's my wishlist if you're interested in tipping me! I accept tbt as well tho
> 
> 
> ...




There's no link to the wishlist.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 23, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> There's no link to the wishlist.



My bad! Added it just now


----------



## lana. (Jul 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you for your compliments!!
> Here's my wishlist if you're interested in tipping me! I accept tbt as well tho
> 
> 
> ...


headshots please! and thank you, your art is so cute!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> My bad! Added it just now




I can get you a full set of mom cakes but not home atm. I'll pm when I'm home if that's alright?  I'll also keep an eye out for the zodiac furn when I have I can send


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 23, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> I can get you a full set of mom cakes but not home atm. I'll pm when I'm home if that's alright?  I'll also keep an eye out for the zodiac furn when I have I can send



I'd love that, thank you! Yes, pm would be perfect, I will try my best to reply asap  

EDIT: I have actually acquired the zodiac furniture from my wishlist just now (u are the best, sleepserum), so no need to look for it!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 25, 2020)

fennekins said:


> headshots please! and thank you, your art is so cute!



Here's my part, I hope u like it!!


----------



## lana. (Jul 25, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part, I hope u like it!!
> View attachment 291792


ahhh i love it so much!! still working on my part, i should be done today or tomorrow ☺


----------



## lana. (Jul 25, 2020)

here’s my part:


Spoiler: beep






i drew Birby. i made it playful since that was a part of her description - let me know what you think! ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

fennekins said:


> here’s my part:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep
> ...



Thank you lots!! It's lovely, I like the expression, it matches her


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

bippity boppity bump 
---
Also, a survey: would anyone be interested in an art raffle with paid tickets (25 TBT) for commissions bigger than headshots/half-bodies? If yes either react to this post or reply to the thread (with quote and your thoughts), thank u!! ​


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> bippity boppity bump
> ---
> Also, a survey: would anyone be interested in an art raffle with paid tickets (25 TBT) for commissions bigger than headshots/half-bodies? If yes either react to this post or reply to the thread, thank u!! ​


Oooh I'm interested! Have to save up some TBT but I'd love to see that.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> bippity boppity bump
> ---
> Also, a survey: would anyone be interested in an art raffle with paid tickets (25 TBT) for commissions bigger than headshots/half-bodies? If yes either react to this post or reply to the thread (with quote and your thoughts), thank u!! ​


oh my word YES! That would be so cool, I’d totally buy some tickets!! :D


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 31, 2020)

helllooo!
i love your art  ❤  so beautiful.
could you maybe draw my animal crossing avatar?
the refs are in my signature

also what do you take for your art?
i want to give you something
thanks for your time!


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello again! I was wondering if you could do my rep again, but with another character this time? She has a different outfit.


Spoiler: Refs



Island Rep Refs
The character I want her with is Nishinoya from Haikyuu, there's a reference within my rep's refs but in case you need to look up more



Tysm for considering <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 2, 2020)

A bit of info for people requesting!!
So, I got a terrible flu and I am physically unable to draw  I hope to get back to drawing when I'm better and back home (I'm on vacation rn, but I've been drawing since I have my graphic tablet with me), so I hope y'all understand and thank u for your patience 
Feel free to request tho, I'm still open!! I just need to get some rest c: Probably next week I will get back to ya!


----------



## winter notes (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> A bit of info for people requesting!!
> So, I got a terrible flu and I am physically unable to draw  I hope to get back to drawing when I'm better and back home (I'm on vacation rn, but I've been drawing since I have my graphic tablet with me), so I hope y'all understand and thank u for your patience
> Feel free to request tho, I'm still open!! I just need to get some rest c: Probably next week I will get back to ya!


Sinner  ! I hope you get well soon, rest lots and take care of yourself. Stay safe as always!


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> A bit of info for people requesting!!
> So, I got a terrible flu and I am physically unable to draw  I hope to get back to drawing when I'm better and back home (I'm on vacation rn, but I've been drawing since I have my graphic tablet with me), so I hope y'all understand and thank u for your patience
> Feel free to request tho, I'm still open!! I just need to get some rest c: Probably next week I will get back to ya!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> A bit of info for people requesting!!
> So, I got a terrible flu and I am physically unable to draw  I hope to get back to drawing when I'm better and back home (I'm on vacation rn, but I've been drawing since I have my graphic tablet with me), so I hope y'all understand and thank u for your patience
> Feel free to request tho, I'm still open!! I just need to get some rest c: Probably next week I will get back to ya!


Not requesting but I do hope you get better! Take your time to rest .


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

Just popping in to tell you that I adore your art! I hope you feel better soon ♡


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 2, 2020)

Fan of your art! But i'm not gonna ask you to draw me something instead I wanna draw you something. :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 2, 2020)

So..what's your favorite ac villager? :3


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 2, 2020)

I hope you feel better! Get all the rest you need <3
If you're up for another another art trade, could you draw my ac characters again? This time separately and I've got new outfits for them xD.


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Megannn_ (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> A bit of info for people requesting!!
> So, I got a terrible flu and I am physically unable to draw  I hope to get back to drawing when I'm better and back home (I'm on vacation rn, but I've been drawing since I have my graphic tablet with me), so I hope y'all understand and thank u for your patience
> Feel free to request tho, I'm still open!! I just need to get some rest c: Probably next week I will get back to ya!


Oh no... so sorry to hear that!
Please be careful and just stay in bed and relax 
Your Health is always most important !
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Fan of your art! But i'm not gonna ask you to draw me something instead I wanna draw you something. :3





Milky star said:


> So..what's your favorite ac villager? :3



Ah, sorry! I was going to reply, but then I totally forgot ;; Here's my toyhouse (with my ocs) and my fav ac villager is Amelia!
Thank you so much!! You're so sweet  If you'd like me to draw you something then feel free to request 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Snowifer said:


> I hope you feel better! Get all the rest you need <3
> If you're up for another another art trade, could you draw my ac characters again? This time separately and I've got new outfits for them xD.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'd love to!! Half-bodies again or just headshots?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Ah, sorry! I was going to reply, but then I totally forgot ;; Here's my toyhouse (with my ocs) and my fav ac villager is Amelia!
> Thank you so much!! You're so sweet  If you'd like me to draw you something then feel free to request


It's fine! Better late than never! I'll draw something for you. Uvu


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, I'd love to!! Half-bodies again or just headshots?


Half bodies again <3 Do you have any characters you'd prefer that I draw this time around?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 2, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Half bodies again <3 Do you have any characters you'd prefer that I draw this time around?



I have a new ref for my resident rep, so maybe her, if that's possible!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I have a new ref for my resident rep, so maybe??
> 
> View attachment 296718


Is this your ac character?


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I have a new ref for my resident rep, so maybe??
> 
> View attachment 296718


Sounds good! Any preference for the 2nd character? Since you're drawing 2 of mine


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is this your ac character?



Yes, it is! I've yet to update her profile on my toyhouse   



Snowifer said:


> Sounds good! Any preference for the 2nd character? Since you're drawing 2 of mine



Right!! If you do draw animal crossing npc, then I'd love her with Wilbur, but if not, you can just draw her alone, I don't mind


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, it is! I've yet to update her profile on my toyhouse


I got a reference now for your doodle thinks uvu


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Right!! If you do draw animal crossing npc, then I'd love her with Wilbur, but if not, you can just draw her alone, I don't mind



I do <3 I'll draw them together


----------



## seularin (Aug 3, 2020)

hi again sinnerrr ive been missing your art LOL would u consider ibuki mioda?  also get well soon !!!


----------



## serudesu (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi Sinner! <3
Hope you're doing well!!

I'm back again. I hope you can draw me and my best friend enjoying the fireworks. n-n <3
[x]

Thank you for considering! & Have fun drawing! I'm in no rush! ^.^


----------



## table (Aug 4, 2020)

Hii Just in case you ever wanted to draw my girlie
X


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been doing nothing but draw the past few days, so here's my part >u< 
I changed the sheep hood I hope you don't mind


Spoiler: Art






Here's the big version on google drive:








						SinnerTheCat Art Trade 3.png
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## CopperBunnie (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi! I hope you can get better soon. I like your art style and it would be nice if you consider drawing my oc


Spoiler: Here she is!








(sorry I haven't even finished drawing her myself haha)
Thank you!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2020)

OFFICIALLY BACK FROM THE DEAD

raffle is wip, it will happen for sure!!



Megannn_ said:


> helllooo!
> i love your art  ❤  so beautiful.
> could you maybe draw my animal crossing avatar?
> the refs are in my signature
> ...



I love pink haired characters so much     






turtleyawesome55 said:


> Hello again! I was wondering if you could do my rep again, but with another character this time? She has a different outfit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> ...



I say that I'm over the haikyuu boys, but am I really


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 6, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I say that I'm over the haikyuu boys, but am I really
> View attachment 299273


I love it! I don't think it's possible to get over them...


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2020)

holy! your art is so nice! i'd love to have you draw my island rep if you could!


----------



## Megannn_ (Aug 6, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> OFFICIALLY BACK FROM THE DEAD
> 
> raffle is wip, it will happen for sure!!
> 
> ...


ughhh i love it!!  ❤ ❤ ❤
so cute!!
i love your style so much<33!
and yes pink haired characters are the bestttt lol


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I hope you feel better! Get all the rest you need <3
> If you're up for another another art trade, could you draw my ac characters again? This time separately and I've got new outfits for them xD.
> 
> 
> ...





Snowifer said:


> I've been doing nothing but draw the past few days, so here's my part >u<
> I changed the sheep hood I hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaa I love it so much oh my god??? hello??? I think I need to lay down for a moment, it's so adorable    
Here's my part!! Thank you so much for trading with me yet again, you're the best ☺


----------



## lana. (Aug 6, 2020)

why are you so talented!? i dont think it should be allowed


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 6, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> aaaaaaaaaa I love it so much oh my god??? hello??? I think I need to lay down for a moment, it's so adorable
> Here's my part!! Thank you so much for trading with me yet again, you're the best ☺
> View attachment 299355


Tysm ❤   
AAAAA I loovve ittt. <3<3<3
Always happy to trade with you  Your art is wonderful and your characters are fun to draw


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

seularin said:


> hi again sinnerrr ive been missing your art LOL would u consider ibuki mioda?  also get well soon !!!
> 
> View attachment 297333​



every time I see something from Danganronpa, I get war flashbacks

the literal legend, an icon, here she is!! 






serudesu said:


> Hi Sinner! <3
> Hope you're doing well!!
> 
> I'm back again. I hope you can draw me and my best friend enjoying the fireworks. n-n <3
> ...



Hi serudesu!! Here's a drawing for u


----------



## seularin (Aug 7, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> every time I see something from Danganronpa, I get war flashbacks
> 
> the literal legend, an icon, here she is!!
> View attachment 299772


i love how i can feel the mioda energy just from looking at it  tysm sinner omg u did her justice (LMAO war flashbacks )


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

seularin said:


> i love how i can feel the mioda energy just from looking at it  tysm sinner omg u did her justice (LMAO war flashbacks )



(tbh I'm still not over drv3    but I'm not gonna go off here)


----------



## serudesu (Aug 7, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hi serudesu!! Here's a drawing for u
> 
> View attachment 299773



OMG I LOVE IT SOO SOO MUCH TY TY  
YOURE THE BEST PERSON ON THE PLANET


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

table said:


> Hii Just in case you ever wanted to draw my girlie
> X



Monster girls are so welcome here!!






patrick_ves said:


> Hi! I hope you can get better soon. I like your art style and it would be nice if you consider drawing my oc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here she is!
> ...



Here she is  






HungryForCereal said:


> holy! your art is so nice! i'd love to have you draw my island rep if you could!



Thank u for your kind words!!
And also, I've been on your island - from the dream address - and your island is STUNNNING, aaaaaa I love it so much, you have such a good sense of style and the whole aesthetic is just awesome 




EDIT: Fixed cereals' request c:


----------



## mocha. (Aug 9, 2020)

omg I’m literally dying how can one person possess ALL THIS TALENT !!


----------



## snish (Aug 9, 2020)

omg I love your art so much! I would be down for an art trade  here is my character https://toyhou.se/7770831.snish


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

snish said:


> omg I love your art so much! I would be down for an art trade  here is my character https://toyhou.se/7770831.snish



I'd be down as well!! Here're my characters (you can choose anyone for your part) c:
Also, would u like to trade headshots or half-bodies?


----------



## milktae (Aug 10, 2020)

hi sinner <3 I changed my rep again lol could u please draw her 





						old rep  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## marshallows (Aug 10, 2020)

hello! just discovered your art thread and was wondering if you'd consider *my rep*? ^^
thank you so much for looking & considering! 
*edit:* the only small request i have is that her eyes be the same colors as my current avi: grey and gold/amber?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 10, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Monster girls are so welcome here!!
> View attachment 300671
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for the compliment! so glad u had a wonderful time <3


----------



## BlueRoses (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello! I really love your art <3 I was going to ask if you could draw my mayor! If not that's fine ^^


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi! I’d love if you considered to draw my acnl character . We can also trade but I only do traditional art (I have a thread showing examples). Here’s some reference:


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 11, 2020)

hii! i'd love to request one of my new bb ; n ; click

tysm for considering!!
i'd love to draw you something back but it'll take a couple of days if u dont mind ;;


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Would you,,, consider drawing my boy Jotaro 
You probably already know how he looks but take references anyway









And I do want him in his part 3 outfit tysm if you do draw him ^^


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi there! Your art style is lovely. :3 Would you consider drawing my island rep? 



Spoiler: Reference









Thanks so much for your consideration.   Glad to hear that you're feeling better, too!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

I swear I did not forget about u guys, there has just been a lot going on with the raffles, commissions and some irl stuff!!
Thank you for your patience, y'all are the best  ☺  



snish said:


> omg I love your art so much! I would be down for an art trade  here is my character https://toyhou.se/7770831.snish



Here's my part, I hope u like it c:






milktae said:


> hi sinner <3 I changed my rep again lol could u please draw her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drawing your wonderful rep is always a pleasure 






marshallows said:


> hello! just discovered your art thread and was wondering if you'd consider *my rep*? ^^
> thank you so much for looking & considering!
> *edit:* the only small request i have is that her eyes be the same colors as my current avi: grey and gold/amber?



Your rep has such a cute outift, I'm in love!!


----------



## snish (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I swear I did not forget about u guys, there has just been a lot going on with the raffles, commissions and some irl stuff!!
> Thank you for your patience, y'all are the best  ☺
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I love it so much, im nearly done as well.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Your rep has such a cute outift, I'm in love!!
> View attachment 303208



omg this was such a wonderful surprise to see when i logged on! thank you so so much for blessing me with your art! she's absolutely adorable and i love how she turned out! <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

me: has 43892472342976 projects for the fair and commissions
also me: hehe requests go brrrrrr



BlueRoses said:


> Hello! I really love your art <3 I was going to ask if you could draw my mayor! If not that's fine ^^
> 
> View attachment 301491



Here she is!! Your mayor is super adorbs  







nightxshift said:


> Hi! I’d love if you considered to draw my acnl character . We can also trade but I only do traditional art (I have a thread showing examples). Here’s some reference:
> View attachment 301703
> View attachment 301704
> View attachment 301705



No need for the trade if you don't feel like it (especially considering the fair going on)!! But here's my toyhouse if you'd like to draw one of my characters


----------



## BlueRoses (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh my god! She's beautiful! Tysm! I really like your art style, might actually try it out if thats alright! Still trying to find mine lol ^^


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 19, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> No need for the trade if you don't feel like it (especially considering the fair going on)!! But here's my toyhouse if you'd like to draw one of my characters
> View attachment 306086


OMG THAT LOOKS SUPER AWESOME, it’s funny cuz she kinda looks like me irl , could I use this for my profile picture after the fair ends? Also I’ll def check ur characters and try to draw one!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> OMG THAT LOOKS SUPER AWESOME, it’s funny cuz she kinda looks like me irl , could I use this for my profile picture after the fair ends? Also I’ll def check ur characters and try to draw one!!



Yes, that's cool with me!!
I'm glad you like it and thank you for wanting to draw my characters, you're so kind


----------



## Kattea (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello, I'm looking for an avatar for the fair!

My island rep is in my current avatar, her signature look is the top knot, giant ribbon, and browline glasses. I'm looking for something more blue/purple to match my signature. Thank you for considering!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 20, 2020)

Kattea said:


> Hello, I'm looking for an avatar for the fair!
> 
> My island rep is in my current avatar, her signature look is the top knot, giant ribbon, and browline glasses. I'm looking for something more blue/purple to match my signature. Thank you for considering!



Hi! Would a headshot like the other requests I made here be okay? I can make it more blue/purple as you requested ☺
Also, I'd really appreciate it if you could send me a bigger and clear reference for your rep since I can't really see them on your avatar!!


----------



## Kattea (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes, whatever you're comfortable drawing, as long as it's usable as an avatar!
I've attached my entry for the Dresser event, you're free to change the bow/clothing to match the colour scheme.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi sinner, I always love looking at your art <3 Hoping you'll consider drawing my dragon girl oc  


Spoiler:  unamed dragon oc


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 20, 2020)

-bernie sanders voice- i am once again humbly asking for your art-- -is thrown out-

i recently nailed down my anthro/fursona and was wondering if you draw those? or do you only do mostly human designs?
don't feel obligated lol i just thought it wouldn't hurt to ask ^^;;


Spoiler






(the only difference from the ref that i couldn't do myself because it's from a character creator is that some of the spots scattered around are rainbow colors xD)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 22, 2020)

Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND



Oldcatlady said:


> hii! i'd love to request one of my new bb ; n ; click
> 
> tysm for considering!!
> i'd love to draw you something back but it'll take a couple of days if u dont mind ;;



I am not immune to split coloured hair

and I'd love that, yes!! But no pressure, if you don't feel like drawing me a thing back then it's completely fine  






ohare01 said:


> Would you,,, consider drawing my boy Jotaro
> You probably already know how he looks but take references anyway
> View attachment 302681
> View attachment 302682
> ...



all I can say is I tried my best and here is the best man
stan Jotaro






TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hi there! Your art style is lovely. :3 Would you consider drawing my island rep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here she is!! I love the head boppers so much in this game, I swear they're the best items imo


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHSJDB SINNER CONGRATS!! You’re gonna do amazing  and also those cherry blossom antlers are looking mighty fine


----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND


Congrats sinner


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGAJFLGLG it looks AMAZING  thank you for drawing her I love it so much 
I just finished my last exam ever (unless I want to go back to school lol)!! So I can start working it soon :3

& Congratulations on getting accepted!! so happy for you


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! And omg thank you so much-- I love him


----------



## BlueRoses (Aug 22, 2020)

Congrats!! I hope more great things will come your way!  Also your art is once again BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting into med school, sinner!!! It must be incredibly competitive so I can't imagine how hard you worked to get to where you are today! 

And ahhh, she's so freakin' adorable!  Thank you so much! <3 And I know right, the boppers are just too cute.


----------



## Kattea (Aug 22, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND



WHAT NO, THAT IS LIKE THE BIGGEST DEAL! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you all for the congrats and support     I'm genuinely so happy and excited!!



Kattea said:


> View attachment 306790
> 
> Yes, whatever you're comfortable drawing, as long as it's usable as an avatar!
> I've attached my entry for the Dresser event, you're free to change the bow/clothing to match the colour scheme.



Here u go c:







Moo_Nieu said:


> Hi sinner, I always love looking at your art <3 Hoping you'll consider drawing my dragon girl oc
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  unamed dragon oc



She's just a happy baby whom I love so much 







punctuallyAbsent said:


> -bernie sanders voice- i am once again humbly asking for your art-- -is thrown out-
> 
> i recently nailed down my anthro/fursona and was wondering if you draw those? or do you only do mostly human designs?
> don't feel obligated lol i just thought it wouldn't hurt to ask ^^;;
> ...



I do draw anthro as well!! I'm not experienced within that field, BUT I'm trying my best to practice ☺
Also, I hope I coloured the spots correctly, but if not, you can lmk and I will change it for u c:


----------



## Kattea (Aug 23, 2020)

Asdfghjkl, thank youu so much!!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I do draw anthro as well!! I'm not experienced within that field, BUT I'm trying my best to practice ☺
> Also, I hope I coloured the spots correctly, but if not, you can lmk and I will change it for u c:
> View attachment 308566


this is so pretty omg!! thank you so much, you totally nailed it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> She's just a happy baby whom I love so much
> 
> View attachment 308562



Thank you so much!!  <3 <3 <3 she's beautiful ;-; <3


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Yes, that's cool with me!!
> I'm glad you like it and thank you for wanting to draw my characters, you're so kind




Did a quick drawing of Kara :>!!


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 23, 2020)

@SinnerTheCat omg your style is adorable! I'd love to get a drawing of my rep if you think she'd be fun to draw. 

Picture:



Spoiler











She does have the bug cage "bag" (from the Bug Off) now but it's cool if you can't include it since that would probably be tough  Thank you so much for considering it!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> View attachment 308653Did a quick drawing of Kara :>!!



OMG??? IT'S SO GREAT!!
Thank you so much for this awesome drawing, my baby Kara looks like such a badass


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> OMG??? IT'S SO GREAT!!
> Thank you so much for this awesome drawing, my baby Kara looks like such a badass


HEHE she does, and THANKS!!!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 27, 2020)

i drew birby, hope u like it >w< sorry it took so long!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 27, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> @SinnerTheCat omg your style is adorable! I'd love to get a drawing of my rep if you think she'd be fun to draw.
> 
> Picture:
> 
> ...



Here she is!! I did it in my crayon style, because I felt like it'd fit c:
I didn't include the bug cage, because it wouldn't be visible anyway on a headshot, hope that's ok   






Oldcatlady said:


> i drew birby, hope u like it >w< sorry it took so long!!



AAAAAAAAAA IT'S AWESOME!!
Thank you so much, Lei, I genuinely love it lots


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 27, 2020)

@SinnerTheCat omg thank you so much! It's perfect and I love it so much ashhjfkl; I'm definitely going to use it as an avatar once the fair ends. <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 1, 2020)

If you're wondering what stage of "it has been raining for the whole week and it's affecting my mood severely, so I'm trying to distract myself" I am in, let me present to you my custom emotes for my non-existent twitch channel:


 

 

 

 

 

 


---

requests are still open!!​


----------



## Bugs (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey there! I was wondering if you would want to do an art trade  I think your style is very cute. You can see examples of what I can do below  I mostly do monsters/animals/random things but I can do people as well I just don't have any recent examples haha



Spoiler: My Stuff


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 1, 2020)

Bugs said:


> Hey there! I was wondering if you would want to do an art trade  I think your style is very cute. You can see examples of what I can do below  I mostly do monsters/animals/random things but I can do people as well I just don't have any recent examples haha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Stuff



OOOOOOOOO I'D LOVE TO, YES!!

Who would you like me to draw? And, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
Here's my toyhouse (you can choose anyone from there)


----------



## Bugs (Sep 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> OOOOOOOOO I'D LOVE TO, YES!!
> 
> Who would you like me to draw? And, would you like to trade headshots or half-bodies?
> Here's my toyhouse (you can choose anyone from there)



Either headshots or half-bodies are fine with me  I think I prefer to draw half-bodies. Could you draw my island rep? :O Sorry my picture's a bit dark





Do you particular prefer any of those characters you sent me? If you don't have a preference then I'll probably draw Kara, she seems really cool!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 1, 2020)

Bugs said:


> Either headshots or half-bodies are fine with me  I think I prefer to draw half-bodies. Could you draw my island rep? :O Sorry my picture's a bit dark
> 
> View attachment 313606
> 
> Do you particular prefer any of those characters you sent me? If you don't have a preference then I'll probably draw Kara, she seems really cool!



Will do!
Nono, I don't have any perference, thank you for asking c:


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y'ALL, GUESS WHO GOT ACCEPTED AT ONE OF THE BEST MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES IN POLAND


SO many grats to you! I'm sure you worked very hard for it and will do awesome!! WOOHOO! =^.^=


----------



## Bugs (Sep 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Will do!
> Nono, I don't have any perference, thank you for asking c:



Hey there! I've finished drawing  I really hope you like it! It was a lot of fun to draw, I think she's a really interesting character. Are you writing a story with her and Eiran? 



Spoiler: Picture :D


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 1, 2020)

Your arts is so cute! I'd love to get a drawing of character from an anime!


Spoiler: Beep beep











Thanks! I hope I'm not pressuring you c:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 1, 2020)

Bugs said:


> Hey there! I've finished drawing  I really hope you like it! It was a lot of fun to draw, I think she's a really interesting character. Are you writing a story with her and Eiran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa IT'S SO GOOD??? I'm genuinely impressed!! I looove the pose, it really shows Kara off   ☺ 
I'm glad you like my girl!! I wish I was good at writing to make Kara and Eiran's story come true, but sadly I'm not, so all the stories I make up about them stay in my head


----------



## Bugs (Sep 1, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa IT'S SO GOOD??? I'm genuinely impressed!! I looove the pose, it really shows Kara off   ☺
> I'm glad you like my girl!! I wish I was good at writing to make Kara and Eiran's story come true, but sadly I'm not, so all the stories I make up about them stay in my head



I'm really glad you like it! Like I said, she was very fun to draw  and I'm sure the stories you write would be really good!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2020)

Bugs said:


> Either headshots or half-bodies are fine with me  I think I prefer to draw half-bodies. Could you draw my island rep? :O Sorry my picture's a bit dark
> 
> View attachment 313606
> 
> Do you particular prefer any of those characters you sent me? If you don't have a preference then I'll probably draw Kara, she seems really cool!



Here's my part of the trade!! I hope u like it    







CalQueena said:


> Your arts is so cute! I'd love to get a drawing of character from an anime!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beep beep
> ...



SHE'S JUST A LIL BABY?? idk what anime she's from, but I love her so much


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part of the trade!! I hope u like it
> View attachment 314006
> 
> 
> ...


OMG FWTUQKANSNAH ITS SO CUUUTEEE!! Thank you so much! She's from "Wataten!: An Angel Flew Down to Me"(Watashi ni Tenshi ga Maiorita)


----------



## Bugs (Sep 2, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part of the trade!! I hope u like it
> View attachment 314006



 That's so good! I love it!  thank you so much! I love the eyes! and you got the skull and the beetle tank top perfectly!  Thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi I'm back with another request 


Spoiler








if you could draw Jyugo from Nanbaka that would be great tysm~


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

*bows to the awesomeness that is you!* These are so amazing ;w; I want one but I still need to finish coloring my half of our trade ahhhh...*juggles too many things* xD

Well, if you get bored or feel like drawing a super basic thing, I'd adore one for my fall/winter season ^^; If not, no worries!!! I feel so bad asking aahhh ;w;



Spoiler: new ref for the chilly months



I have like..no bangs, I know that's annoying sorry xD lol I actually have a sweatshirt like this in real life that's one of my favorites! I need to make myself some eyebrows one of these days tho rofl...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Heyo, I was wondering, is there a request limit? (Since I've already requested 2 things)


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey sinner! Hope you don't mind me coming back, but I still love your art! 

Can you draw my boy Shirogane? Thank you!


Spoiler: References


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 5, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Heyo, I was wondering, is there a request limit? (Since I've already requested 2 things)


There's no request limit ☺


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

I saw ohare already requested a Nanbaka character, lmao, but could you do Nico?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 6, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Hi I'm back with another request
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...

















Lori377 said:


> *bows to the awesomeness that is you!* These are so amazing ;w; I want one but I still need to finish coloring my half of our trade ahhhh...*juggles too many things* xD
> 
> Well, if you get bored or feel like drawing a super basic thing, I'd adore one for my fall/winter season ^^; If not, no worries!!! I feel so bad asking aahhh ;w;
> 
> ...



No worries!! Take your time with it, I don't mind at all     






Rosie977 said:


> Hey sinner! Hope you don't mind me coming back, but I still love your art!
> 
> Can you draw my boy Shirogane? Thank you!
> 
> ...



Hi Rosie!! I always love your requests, you're forever welcome here 
and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I love!! Kaguya-sama love is war!! thank you so much for requesting the *BEST* boy Shirogane, here he is:






FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I saw ohare already requested a Nanbaka character, lmao, but could you do Nico?
> View attachment 315114



Them sparkly nanbaka boys are my  favourite


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 6, 2020)

OH my WOW I love iiiit! EEEEEE! This made my day! You are soo so talented it blows my poor little mind ;w; <3
I feel like my art is not worthy! *bows repeatedly* Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 315711
> 
> View attachment 315707
> 
> ...


He looks awesome, thank you!


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> View attachment 315711
> 
> View attachment 315707
> 
> ...


aafdjsgjkl I love him 

I can't thank you enough it's amazing


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't think I've ever shown off the fullbodies I drew for the raffle winners and I'm super proud of these, so here they are!!


 

 



 bippity boppity bump 
i'm still open for requests and art trades!!​


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 14, 2020)

making smol 2 frame gifs may become my favourite thing of the month



   I'm in lov yet again   ​


----------



## mocha. (Sep 14, 2020)

Still so obsessed with the art you drew for me, everything u draw always looks so neat and perfect, I LOVE IT !!


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi. From what I’ve seen in your thread you draw mostly Animal Crossing humans, OCs, and anime/manga characters, so I’m not sure if you’ll take this request, but I read the original thread post and the only things you were against drawing were overly complex designs and characters you’ve already drawn, so I’ll go ahead and request anyway. Could you please draw Cricket Green from Big City Greens. I’ve provided a picture in the spoiler below.



Spoiler











If you draw this request, then thanks. I like your art.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Hi. From what I’ve seen in your thread you draw mostly Animal Crossing humans, OCs, and anime/manga characters, so I’m not sure if you’ll take this request, but I read the original thread post and the only things you were against drawing were overly complex designs and characters you’ve already drawn, so I’ll go ahead and request anyway. Could you please draw Cricket Green from Big City Greens. I’ve provided a picture in the spoiler below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really have things I won't draw listed since the purpose of this thread is practice!! I'm willing to try everything and get experience in every possible direction c:
This was a fun one and thank you so much for your patience. I've had a bit of a rough and stressful week and this made me want to draw again, so thank you for giving me motivation!!


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 18, 2020)

I love your style and have enjoyed browsing through. I wish I had your talent!

I was hoping to request my AC character be drawn?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 18, 2020)

just wanted to say that i LOVE your art sm, i might have something to request later :0


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey there! Saw your art, and it's stunning. I'm convinced I need it. lol 

Would you mind doing my Island Rep?



Spoiler: Reference










I don't have any specific requests- though I would like to use it as a profile picture. Thank you for considering! <3


----------



## -Zora- (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello!
I've requested one piece of art a while back but i was hoping you would do another one for me since I've changed up my look quite a bit.
Here's my request!
If you don't want to do it that's fine tho since I have requested before 
(You don't have to use the knit hat, I realized after I uploaded that i was still wearing it )


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 22, 2020)

I’ve been watching your thread for a while now and i just wanted to say your art style is so stinking amazing  I know you’ve had a couple of requests but if you could do my island rep?


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 24, 2020)

all I have been recently is that no thoughts head empty meme, so thank you for your patience  I'm moving soon(tm) to the city where the university I'm gonna go to is, so forgive me if requests take me a bit to complete. There's just a lot going on rn!!



jo_electric said:


> I love your style and have enjoyed browsing through. I wish I had your talent!
> 
> I was hoping to request my AC character be drawn?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much c:
I love your purple outfit!! It really matches your character 






k e r f u f f l e said:


> Hey there! Saw your art, and it's stunning. I'm convinced I need it. lol
> 
> Would you mind doing my Island Rep?
> 
> ...



Hi, thank you very much!! <3
Here she is:






-Zora- said:


> View attachment 321360Hello!
> I've requested one piece of art a while back but i was hoping you would do another one for me since I've changed up my look quite a bit.
> Here's my request!
> If you don't want to do it that's fine tho since I have requested before
> (You don't have to use the knit hat, I realized after I uploaded that i was still wearing it )



Yes, I remember you!! Thank you for requesting again  ☺  
I drew your character with a minecraft bee, because I felt like it was the right thing to do c:







itsmxuse said:


> I’ve been watching your thread for a while now and i just wanted to say your art style is so stinking amazing  I know you’ve had a couple of requests but if you could do my island rep?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...



Thank youuuu so much c: Honestly, this frugal set is one of the best ones imo, it just look soooo good!!


----------



## -Zora- (Sep 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> all I have been recently is that no thoughts head empty meme, so thank you for your patience  I'm moving soon(tm) to the city where the university I'm gonna go to is, so forgive me if requests take me a bit to complete. There's just a lot going on rn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AHHHH I LOVE IT! Thank you so much its so cute!! I actually play minecraft aswell and I have a bee farm so that was perfect. Thank you for doing another request for me i love it!


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> all I have been recently is that no thoughts head empty meme, so thank you for your patience  I'm moving soon(tm) to the city where the university I'm gonna go to is, so forgive me if requests take me a bit to complete. There's just a lot going on rn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Djcnensicdb omg it’s beautiful  tysm! You can’t go wrong with the frugal set it makes everyone’s character adorable. 
also good luck with moving and university!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 24, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> all I have been recently is that no thoughts head empty meme, so thank you for your patience  I'm moving soon(tm) to the city where the university I'm gonna go to is, so forgive me if requests take me a bit to complete. There's just a lot going on rn!!
> 
> Hi, thank you very much!! <3
> Here she is:
> View attachment 322000



I'M SPEECHLESS. Oh my word, it's so frigging perfect. 

Thank you so much!!! I can't thank you enough! Your art style is literally beautiful. ❤

_(And I wish you the best of luck on your move. Stay safe & have a great time!)_


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello maybe if you have some free time doodle her ? https://toyhou.se/8321381.estrella/gallery


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

_what do you use to draw these are STUNNING_


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> _what do you use to draw these are STUNNING_


Thank you so much for your kind words!!
I use medibang pro because it has everything I personally need and is easy to use for me c:
As for brushes: mostly wet watercolour, fluffy watercolour and airbrush, sometimes normal watercolour and some of the downloadable brushes (they're pretty useful and cool to use)!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Oct 4, 2020)

New october themed profile picture and signature art!! We don't even celebrate halloween in Poland, but I love the theme so much that I had to  



Mercedes said:


> Hello maybe if you have some free time doodle her ? https://toyhou.se/8321381.estrella/gallery



Finally found some free moment during this busy time currently!! I had so much fun with it, enjoy ☺ ❤


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 5, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> New october themed profile picture and signature art!! We don't even celebrate halloween in Poland, but I love the theme so much that I had to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. OKAY WOw thank you


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

A h I love your art so much!! Its so beautiful, I'm stunned. Not sure if you do this, since it's not a person, but could you draw Diana for me? I really don't care about the details, whatever you want! And take your time, I completely understand how busy life can be


----------



## Rowlet28 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi! Hope you don't mind that I redrew the Eiran I did before! I've been at a loss for what to draw and figured why not try to draw him again. Hope you like it!


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 5, 2020)

are you still taking requests? ☺


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 17, 2020)

Toska said:


> A h I love your art so much!! Its so beautiful, I'm stunned. Not sure if you do this, since it's not a person, but could you draw Diana for me? I really don't care about the details, whatever you want! And take your time, I completely understand how busy life can be



After 10 000 years I present to u winter Diana ☺ 







Rowlet28 said:


> Hi! Hope you don't mind that I redrew the Eiran I did before! I've been at a loss for what to draw and figured why not try to draw him again. Hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 325392



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! It's my boy!! And omg he looks absolutely STUNNING!!
Thank you so much, I'm so glad that you drew him again 



Moo_Nieu said:


> are you still taking requests? ☺



I still do, yes c: But the requests slowed down drastically on my end and there's nothing I can do about it, sadly :'(


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2020)

omg i just looked at your art and I LOVE IT   i hope you dont mind if i request a drawing of my island rep??





						me  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



im literally obsessed w your style


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm actually in love with your art style omg :0 ❤❤

If it's possible could I request some of my village rep? 



And this is a big ask, totally understandable if not, could I put this artwork in a youtube video? Would credit you everywhere ofc


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

yooo it’s been _so long_ but i’m still in love with your art!! i was wondering if it’d be cool to request my island rep? her outfit has definitely changed since the last time you drew her aha c’:


----------



## Toska (Nov 18, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> After 10 000 years I present to u winter Diana



Absolutely stunning! Thank you so much!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 19, 2020)

I humbly submit my new adopted oc, Tallulah! Thank you so much for your consideration as I am so addicted to your gorgeous artwork! <3

REF


----------



## Plume (Nov 19, 2020)

I love your art! The lineless pieces especially melt my heart. If you're ever looking for something to draw, I'd be honored if you drew my OC. Thanks for considering it. 


Spoiler: animal crossing oc









& toyhou.se link


----------



## Animecafe102 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ah your art is absolutely adorable and stunning! I’d love something of this girl if you feel like it https://toyhou.se/270462.abigail-abi-evans I think she’d look great in your style!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi! I hope you still accepting, can we do an art trade :3? Here's my rep if you want!



(Also, please do bust or headshot, since thats the only thing I can draw rn)


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 12, 2020)

You art style is soo cute! Thank you for doing this~  



Spoiler: Ref








My friend that's like family to me and I would love art with him~



Feel free to have fun with it and just.. whatever comes to mind


----------



## eseamir (Dec 15, 2020)

hi! I just found your art and it's amazing!! if you're still taking requests I would love it if you considered doing my island rep??


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 16, 2020)

IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR 



syub said:


> omg i just looked at your art and I LOVE IT   i hope you dont mind if i request a drawing of my island rep??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your compliments!! Here's your island rep:






GothiqueBat said:


> I'm actually in love with your art style omg :0 ❤❤
> 
> If it's possible could I request some of my village rep? View attachment 336159
> 
> And this is a big ask, totally understandable if not, could I put this artwork in a youtube video? Would credit you everywhere ofc



Thank you!! And yes, you can use this artwork in a youtube video with proper credit ☺






xara said:


> yooo it’s been _so long_ but i’m still in love with your art!! i was wondering if it’d be cool to request my island rep? her outfit has definitely changed since the last time you drew her aha c’:
> 
> View attachment 336235View attachment 336236



Hi xara!! I'm so glad to see you came back for more art, I looooove your island rep. The elmo shirt dress is my favourite thing in this universe


----------



## GothiqueBat (Dec 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY GOSH THANK YOU SOOO MUCH ❤❤❤❤❤❤

I love herrrrr!


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHES SO CUTE!!! thank you


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 16, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I humbly submit my new adopted oc, Tallulah! Thank you so much for your consideration as I am so addicted to your gorgeous artwork! <3
> 
> REF



aaaa she's super cute and reminds me a lot of the song "Colours of the wind"!!






Plume said:


> I love your art! The lineless pieces especially melt my heart. If you're ever looking for something to draw, I'd be honored if you drew my OC. Thanks for considering it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: animal crossing oc
> ...



I'm so incredibly honored to draw a small piece of artwork for you!! Your art inspires me greatly whenever I see it, thank you for requesting    ❤ 






Animecafe102 said:


> Ah your art is absolutely adorable and stunning! I’d love something of this girl if you feel like it https://toyhou.se/270462.abigail-abi-evans I think she’d look great in your style!



Here she is!!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 16, 2020)

OH WOW!!! I am just blown away! Thank you so so so much! She's amazing!!! *jaw-drops* <3 Thank you so so very much, you made her look so wonderful! One of the best Christmas presents EVER! Thank you!!! I hope you have a safe and wonderful holiday season!


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey there! I’d love to see her drawn in your style:


Spoiler


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2020)

Ahh, thank you so much!! She looks adorable in your style, & I love the gradients. Thank you for the kind words as well! <3


----------



## Animecafe102 (Dec 16, 2020)

Omg that came out so cute! Thanl you so much I love it!<3


----------



## xara (Dec 16, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hi xara!! I'm so glad to see you came back for more art, I looooove your island rep. The elmo shirt dress is my favourite thing in this universe
> 
> View attachment 343856



*screams* AHHHH IT TURNED OUT SO GOOD!!!!!!! you’re amazing omg, thank you so much!! <3


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 16, 2020)

wooooow your style is gorgeous?????? ive got this girl who ive been wanting to get art of for some time now; https://toyhou.se/4230851.-dnd-q-pala though if shes too hard i also have; https://toyhou.se/451915.-dnd-aeronwy-axe---mordha

thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Neb (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve been meaning to do this for a while, but could I request you to do a drawing of my island representative?

Here’s a reference:


Spoiler


----------



## Viridia (Dec 21, 2020)

Your art is so gorgeous! How do you feel about doing a trade where I make a signature for you, using whatever art you want? Here's an example I did for someone that included their own art, for reference  It could kinda be a collab, in exchange for a doodle of me? hahaha


----------



## Toasties (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm so in love with your art and style that I've gotta request another! It's so cute. Could I request my character, same design as my profile picture here (without the strawberry cheeks), hugging a Tasha villager plushie in her lap? The clothes can be simple like black leggings and plain top. I'd also be happy to offer bells and NMT for the big request. I'm hoping I can turn it into a banner for here. ^^ 

If not that's 100% fine and thank you regardless. <3


----------



## th8827 (Mar 21, 2021)

It is me again. I have changed up my look drastically since last time.

Here is my skeleton Shrine Maiden, Raven. She is definitely not evil.


Spoiler


----------



## pengutango (Mar 25, 2021)

Would love to be considered! Here's a ref pic and would also love it if Celeste could be featured as well with her. 



Spoiler: Reference pics~


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 25, 2021)

I love the style of the second picture! Here is my character, if you would like to draw her! I'd love if a nightmare egg were floating above her hand or something, like she's levitating it.


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh my gummybears-
You art is AMAZING!!! 
Also I would love to offer on Mona in your Toyhouse! ^^ I would offer my 3 characters for them! (two of them have 4 pieces of art, one of them has 6!) I adore Mona so much i would do anything rn for her!!

(Characters I am offering)


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello everyone!! It's been a while, but I missed drawing requests for y'all :3



nightxshift said:


> Hey there! I’d love to see her drawn in your style:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Here you go!! I had a lot of fun drawing her <3






SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> wooooow your style is gorgeous?????? ive got this girl who ive been wanting to get art of for some time now; https://toyhou.se/4230851.-dnd-q-pala though if shes too hard i also have; https://toyhou.se/451915.-dnd-aeronwy-axe---mordha
> 
> thanks for the chance!!!



I looooove Q'pala's design!! Everything on her fits perfects and it's really pleasant to look at, especially the colours  






Neb said:


> I’ve been meaning to do this for a while, but could I request you to do a drawing of my island representative?
> 
> Here’s a reference:
> 
> ...



It has been quite a while and the image broke, but if you'd still like your request to be drawn, then please sent another picture, thank you for your patience!! c:



Viridia said:


> Your art is so gorgeous! How do you feel about doing a trade where I make a signature for you, using whatever art you want? Here's an example I did for someone that included their own art, for reference  It could kinda be a collab, in exchange for a doodle of me? hahaha



The offer here is most likely outdated because of the time that has passed, but!! Replying here to let everyone know that I do accept trades for anything honestly - art of my ocs, signatures, banners, whatever else that I haven't mentioned - just ask 
And I'd love to do this particular trade if it's ever still possible c:



Toasties said:


> I'm so in love with your art and style that I've gotta request another! It's so cute. Could I request my character, same design as my profile picture here (without the strawberry cheeks), hugging a Tasha villager plushie in her lap? The clothes can be simple like black leggings and plain top. I'd also be happy to offer bells and NMT for the big request. I'm hoping I can turn it into a banner for here. ^^
> 
> If not that's 100% fine and thank you regardless. <3



Hopefully I fit all the requirements!! Tasha is such a cutie ☺






th8827 said:


> It is me again. I have changed up my look drastically since last time.
> 
> Here is my skeleton Shrine Maiden, Raven. She is definitely not evil.
> 
> ...



Definitely not evil 






pengutango said:


> Would love to be considered! Here's a ref pic and would also love it if Celeste could be featured as well with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your island rep is super adorable, the star pouch and dress are perfect <3






Foreverfox said:


> I love the style of the second picture! Here is my character, if you would like to draw her! I'd love if a nightmare egg were floating above her hand or something, like she's levitating it.  View attachment 364014
> View attachment 364015



Levitating the egg is such a cool concept tbh, I had fun drawing this one 




	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2021



SakuraMoon said:


> Oh my gummybears-
> You art is AMAZING!!!
> Also I would love to offer on Mona in your Toyhouse! ^^ I would offer my 3 characters for them! (two of them have 4 pieces of art, one of them has 6!) I adore Mona so much i would do anything rn for her!!
> 
> (Characters I am offering)



Thank you so much for your kind words, but unfortunately I'm not looking for any offers on my ocs on toyhouse, hopefully that's understandable!! Thank you for the offer though, I'm glad that Mona is getting so much love


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 2, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg!!! Soo beautiful, thank you so much!!! This was such a lovely surprise!!


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh my gosh, your art is so cute! I'd love it if you could draw my Pokémon OC, Munna, in her summer outfit!  ☺ 


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 3, 2021)

I'd love to make another request for your amazing art if you're still taking them! You can pick which of my OCs you'd like to do since I can't decide lol.
*https://toyhou.se/mix_of_nyx/characters*


----------



## Plumb3r (Aug 3, 2021)

Your art looks fantastic! If it's alright with you, could I request a doodle of my OC? I'll have his references listed here.



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 3, 2021)

Your art is gorgeous and I would love a drawing of my rep please if possible


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 11, 2021)

Your characters look gorgeous  I especially love the way you colour! I'd love to see my island rep in your art style. Here's a link to some references! If you do decide to draw her, would you kindly add a fringe/bangs to her hair please?
Thanks for considering!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 11, 2021)

I saw this thread in your sig and was wondering if you might want to draw my rep? I understand if you're busy with stuff tho



Spoiler


----------



## Neb (Sep 5, 2021)

Here's a new reference for the profile picture request. Thanks for considering! 


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 2, 2021)

:3



your local goomy said:


> Oh my gosh, your art is so cute! I'd love it if you could draw my Pokémon OC, Munna, in her summer outfit!  ☺
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> ...



The shade of red she's wearing is incredible, I love it, it reminds me of cherries which are my fav fruit!!





EchoNyx said:


> I'd love to make another request for your amazing art if you're still taking them! You can pick which of my OCs you'd like to do since I can't decide lol.
> *https://toyhou.se/mix_of_nyx/characters*



I wanted to confirm if I saved the right ref back then, but the link doesn't work anymore, I hope it's still okay and that this is indeed your OC <3






Plumb3r said:


> Your art looks fantastic! If it's alright with you, could I request a doodle of my OC? I'll have his references listed here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ngl ever since I saw your OC in your art thread I kind of couldn't stop thinking about him, such an interesting and detailed design, I'm so glad that I finally got around to draw him!!


----------



## jadetine (Nov 2, 2021)

@SinnerTheCat Yooooooo are you back in tbt town? :O
I see that you have a line of requests, but whenever you are in a good state, I would love to trade art with you. Send me a reference whenever! For myself, I'm collecting art of my island rep: https://toyhou.se/10325386.renn/gallery
But I totally understand if you just wanna chill and ease back into island life, so no worries. ^_^


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 2, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I wanted to confirm if I saved the right ref back then, but the link doesn't work anymore, I hope it's still okay and that this is indeed your OC <3
> View attachment 409591


Yup that's her! Sorry I changed my toyhouse username lol. Tysm for drawing her I love it, she's so cute!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 2, 2021)

Just wanted to stop by and say that your art and art style is very cute! I love it!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 3, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @SinnerTheCat Yooooooo are you back in tbt town? :O
> I see that you have a line of requests, but whenever you are in a good state, I would love to trade art with you. Send me a reference whenever! For myself, I'm collecting art of my island rep: https://toyhou.se/10325386.renn/gallery
> But I totally understand if you just wanna chill and ease back into island life, so no worries. ^_^



Yoooooooo, I got on here for the halloween event, but I missed drawing so much that I just had to do something and the references I saved from this thread were literally right on my desktop 
I really do hope this motivation continues, I wanna draw more, it has been so long since I even picked up my drawing tablet to do something for fun!!

Here's my toyhouse, aaaa I'm genuinely excited, I'll of course put your refs in line and get to them as soon as possible, thank you so much for the opportunity and for being so understanding ☺


----------



## tokkio (Nov 3, 2021)

oh wow your art is so nice! i see that you've got a lot of requests piled up, but if you're in the mood for an art trade i'd be glad to trade with you! just let me know if you're down for it!  

here are some of my art samples: 



Spoiler: art samples


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 3, 2021)

tokkio said:


> oh wow your art is so nice! i see that you've got a lot of requests piled up, but if you're in the mood for an art trade i'd be glad to trade with you! just let me know if you're down for it!
> 
> here are some of my art samples:
> 
> ...



I'm down for it!! Your artstyle is super interesting and unique, it kind of reminds me of Omori, but in a much warmer aesthetic, I love it ☺
Please let me know what you'd like me to draw and I'll get it in line with the other requests!!
And if that's okay, for your part I'd like to specifically request my oc Mona, thank you <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 3, 2021)

the grind never stops



Roxxy said:


> Your art is gorgeous and I would love a drawing of my rep please if possible
> 
> View attachment 388578



I'm honored to have the opportunity to draw the purple lady herself 







Aquilla said:


> Your characters look gorgeous  I especially love the way you colour! I'd love to see my island rep in your art style. Here's a link to some references! If you do decide to draw her, would you kindly add a fringe/bangs to her hair please?
> Thanks for considering!



Thank you so much!!  I added bangs as you requested,your island rep looks so fun <3






Newbiemayor said:


> I saw this thread in your sig and was wondering if you might want to draw my rep? I understand if you're busy with stuff tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always busy with stuff, but I love coming back to tbt, it feels like coming home after an exhausting adventure and getting all comfy <3
Anyways, here's your rep!!






Neb said:


> Here's a new reference for the profile picture request. Thanks for considering!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...



Okay, so since you asked for a profile picture, I drew this little thing which you can edit with any bg you'd like!!
And also,, about the coloring - so, last time I wanted to download a ref from your request, the image seemed to be broken for some reason and so I saved your signature as a reference and used it while drawing, but it did turn out cool imo, so here you go c:


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 3, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> the grind never stops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Tysm  I am absolutely overwhelmed and totally love it!!


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 3, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much!!  I added bangs as you requested,your island rep looks so fun <3


Oh my goodness! I absolutely love it! You captured her character so well   This really made my day, thank you so much! 

Would I be allowed to use her as my pfp? Of course with proper credit!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 3, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Oh my goodness! I absolutely love it! You captured her character so well   This really made my day, thank you so much!
> 
> Would I be allowed to use her as my pfp? Of course with proper credit!



I'm glad you like it so much omg, I really did have fun drawing her!!  yes, yes, that's fine by me <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2021)

hihi! could you possibly draw her? :0
thanks for considering! you're so kind for offering this to the community c:


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 3, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> the grind never stops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute!❤ Glad to see you back!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 4, 2021)

hi! if you can, i’d like to request her! love ur art


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 4, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @SinnerTheCat Yooooooo are you back in tbt town? :O
> I see that you have a line of requests, but whenever you are in a good state, I would love to trade art with you. Send me a reference whenever! For myself, I'm collecting art of my island rep: https://toyhou.se/10325386.renn/gallery
> But I totally understand if you just wanna chill and ease back into island life, so no worries. ^_^



hii, finished my part, I hope you like it!! 






Mimi Cheems said:


> hihi! could you possibly draw her? :0
> thanks for considering! you're so kind for offering this to the community c:



thank you so much for your kind words, I'm just giving back to all the love and joy from my time here on tbt!!  






SpaceTokki77 said:


> hi! if you can, i’d like to request her! love ur art



hi!! sure thing <3


----------



## Corrie (Nov 4, 2021)

Your art is so precious!! If you have the time and/or wish to, may I please get a drawing of this girl? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2021)

AHH so cute! I love it ; v ; Thank you so much! <3


----------



## jadetine (Nov 4, 2021)

OH SWEET What a great day! I adore her; I am so thankful for this. I'm still trying to choose between Eiran and Michi! Such great OCs!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 4, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> hii, finished my part, I hope you like it!!
> View attachment 410509
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH SHES TOO CUTE! thank you so much


----------



## Mutti (Nov 7, 2021)

your art work is amazing!

could you draw coco with a puppy plushie please Id love to have a coco art as my display picture


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 14, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Your art is so precious!! If you have the time and/or wish to, may I please get a drawing of this girl?
> Thank you so much!



oooo I haven't seen durarara anywhere in ages :0






Mutti said:


> your art work is amazing!
> 
> could you draw coco with a puppy plushie please☺ Id love to have a coco art as my display picture
> 
> View attachment 411415



Here u go!! I love coco so much


----------



## Corrie (Nov 14, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> oooo I haven't seen durarara anywhere in ages :0
> View attachment 413756
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH! <333333


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 14, 2021)

ahhh, i spent ages looking through a lot of this thread the last time it appeared on the front page, but i was too nervous to drop a ref. haha.
working up the courage this time though because your art is so cute and i just love how soft it looks, from the colors to the lineart !!


Spoiler: refs





 




thanks for considering <3


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 14, 2021)

oh heyy you're back!  i missed your pretty art   if you're still taking requests, would you consider my island rep again? thank you ♥


----------



## ryuk (Nov 14, 2021)

hi there, i just wanted to pop in and see if you’d be interested in doodling my oc, aome c: no pressure though of course. your art is really adorable^^



Spoiler: ref


----------



## Mutti (Nov 14, 2021)

SinnerTheCat said:


> oooo I haven't seen durarara anywhere in ages :0
> View attachment 413756
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHI LOVE ITTTTTT!
can i have your permission to use it as a profile photo


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 14, 2021)

If you’re still doing this I’d love it if you would consider me! I’ve never had a sketch made for me before so I’m really excited to hopefully get a couple from nice users such as yourself! 
Thank you so much  


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 15, 2021)

Mutti said:


> AHHHHHHI LOVE ITTTTTT!
> can i have your permission to use it as a profile photo



I'm glad you like it!! ☺ 
And yes, of course, you have my permission, you can crop it to your desired dimensions as well, I don't mind


----------



## animal_hunter (Nov 15, 2021)

Yay I’m so glad you are so kind! If you would drawing my rep. Changed her look for the new 2.0 update Thank you so much!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 20, 2021)

hello!! I would love to request some art of my oc oak,! I love your art,, thank you for your kindness! (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 22, 2021)

hellooo, can you draw this guy?


Spoiler













hes not my own character, hes from a game but i rlly love him and i think it'd be cool to see him in ur style
its ok if not tho, he could be a little hard to draw
OH YEA and if u find the dragons too hard to draw or u cant fit them in u dont have to include them in the image as long as hes still wearing the scarf, i feel thatd make it easier on u lol


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

hii is this still open? if so can i get 1?? heres the ref 



Spoiler:  1


----------



## Honey.mei (Jan 31, 2022)

Retracted.


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

nvm


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi Could you please draw my(current) AC Rep and Drift the Jock frog lifting dumbbells together? I'm not asking for any thing fancy or realistic, just a simple colored image. (If it's not too much to ask could you make it the perfect size for my TBT avatar?) I will credit you.


Spoiler: References of my Rep and also Drift just in case


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2022)

My summer break is in its peak, so time to catch up and get some art practice done!!!!!!



daringred_ said:


> ahhh, i spent ages looking through a lot of this thread the last time it appeared on the front page, but i was too nervous to drop a ref. haha.
> working up the courage this time though because your art is so cute and i just love how soft it looks, from the colors to the lineart !!
> 
> 
> ...



Incredibly cute oc!! thank you so much for your kind words, it's because of people like you I'm able to thrive like a beautiful flower 
And to anyone who wants to post their ref, but is kind of intimidated by this thread - DO IT, I'll be honored to draw for u!!





A r i a n e said:


> oh heyy you're back!  i missed your pretty art   if you're still taking requests, would you consider my island rep again? thank you ♥



Hi Arianeee, sorry for getting back to you so incredibly late, I hope you don't mind it too much 
Felt like a chibi this time!!






ryuk said:


> hi there, i just wanted to pop in and see if you’d be interested in doodling my oc, aome c: no pressure though of course. your art is really adorable^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had an idea and idk if executed it well, but here you go <3






~ Shannice ~ said:


> If you’re still doing this I’d love it if you would consider me! I’ve never had a sketch made for me before so I’m really excited to hopefully get a couple from nice users such as yourself!
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> ...



omg thank you!! you're so nice and your island rep is such an angel


----------



## allainah (Aug 6, 2022)

Hiii! Is me again hehe, I absolutely LOVE your art <3
I would love to do an art trade this time if you're interested? *here* are some examples of art I've done recently, I'm also trying to get some practice in  and I would be interested in drawing Kara!

*here is my ref* (blood can be ignored ofc if it makes you uncomfortable!)
lmk if interested and I will get started :3


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 6, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> My summer break is in its peak, so time to catch up and get some art practice done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my gosh, pls, i come back from my break in time for the fair, and then i get this beautiful surprise  she's *so *cute, tysm !!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 6, 2022)

allainah said:


> Hiii! Is me again hehe, I absolutely LOVE your art <3
> I would love to do an art trade this time if you're interested? *here* are some examples of art I've done recently, I'm also trying to get some practice in  and I would be interested in drawing Kara!
> 
> *here is my ref* (blood can be ignored ofc if it makes you uncomfortable!)
> lmk if interested and I will get started :3


I am very interested, yes!!
Is there anything you're looking for in particular for your character? Like a certain style of drawings that I did or whatever else that comes to mind?
For your part feel free to do anything, those refs that you sent are the cutest!! If it's possible - you can put Kara's hair in low buns so it can fit the circle better, I hope you don't mind me requesting that


----------



## allainah (Aug 6, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I am very interested, yes!!
> Is there anything you're looking for in particular for your character? Like a certain style of drawings that I did or whatever else that comes to mind?
> For your part feel free to do anything, those refs that you sent are the cutest!! If it's possible - you can put Kara's hair in low buns so it can fit the circle better, I hope you don't mind me requesting that


Yes I can do some low buns!  I always accept a challenge hehe
Nothing in particular except she has a moody personality so maybe a grumpy looking mouth? :3 thats about it, rest is up to you <3 
and tysm for the compliment it means A LOT


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 7, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> My summer break is in its peak, so time to catch up and get some art practice done!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg hi sinner!! this is such a nice surprise, thank you so much for doing this! i absolutely love your chibi style, she's so cute   
as always i love love love your art ♥ 
do you mind if i color her? ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

A r i a n e said:


> omg hi sinner!! this is such a nice surprise, thank you so much for doing this! i absolutely love your chibi style, she's so cute
> as always i love love love your art ♥
> do you mind if i color her? ^^


Thank you so much and yes, feel free to color!! I'd love to give you just the lineart, but sadly I don't have the file with just that anymore :'(


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 7, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you so much and yes, feel free to color!! I'd love to give you just the lineart, but sadly I don't have the file with just that anymore :'(


oki thank you! 
and no worries that’s okay, i can work with this on multiply mode


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

WE HIT 200 REQUESTS DONE 



animal_hunter said:


> Yay I’m so glad you are so kind! If you would drawing my rep. Changed her look for the new 2.0 update Thank you so much!


Here she is!!






princess.looking.for.frog said:


> hello!! I would love to request some art of my oc oak,! I love your art,, thank you for your kindness! (◍•ᴗ•◍)


As a fellow botany enjoyer, I felt a connection immediatelly <3






garbagetosaka said:


> hellooo, can you draw this guy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I tried to fit a bit more action with the scarf, I hope it does him justice haha


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi, I saw your thread and the art you did is amazing! 

I hope you don't mind drawing my character below:


Spoiler: My ref









(bottom pic is stylistic but, the actual ref is above but feel free)



(It's ok if you don't feel like it now, just take your time and have a good day.)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi Sinner! I saw your thread come back up again (enjoy your summer break!!!   ) and thought I'd ask if you would be up for drawing Mikasa from _Attack on Titan_. Love scrolling through your thread and admiring your work as a break, btw!


Spoiler: Mikasa


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2022)

gigii said:


> hii is this still open? if so can i get 1?? heres the ref
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you like it!!






BrokenSanity said:


> Hi Could you please draw my(current) AC Rep and Drift the Jock frog lifting dumbbells together? I'm not asking for any thing fancy or realistic, just a simple colored image. (If it's not too much to ask could you make it the perfect size for my TBT avatar?) I will credit you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References of my Rep and also Drift just in case
> ...


I'm gonna be honestly, I fought so hard for this one, I just couldn't get it right, but I hope that in the end I achieved at least a little cool pfp!! Also, I put your island rep in a t-shirt, because it felt wrong for them to wear a fancy shirt and all the accessories while lifting dumbbells haha, I hope that's alrighty






allainah said:


> Hiii! Is me again hehe, I absolutely LOVE your art <3
> I would love to do an art trade this time if you're interested? *here* are some examples of art I've done recently, I'm also trying to get some practice in  and I would be interested in drawing Kara!
> 
> *here is my ref* (blood can be ignored ofc if it makes you uncomfortable!)
> lmk if interested and I will get started :3


Here's my part!! I'm really proud of this one for some reason, it's probably the cute pose


----------



## allainah (Aug 8, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hope you like it!!
> View attachment 451429
> 
> 
> ...


OMG YESSSS IM IN LOVE WITH THIS the pose is super cute I love what you did ;---; I'm almost finished with mine! just have to add a border detail and im done :~) should be sending today or tomorrow! TYSM for this trade <3


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 8, 2022)

Hiii if you're still open do you think you could draw a new oc me and my friend have been working on together? Here's some of the art we have of her so far:


Spoiler: daisy (she/they)



original art/concept:




art i did of her last night:



my friends art (ughhh they're so good):





Anyway, I love your soft, pretty art style and I think it would match daisy's vibe! But if you're too busy or full thats okay!


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 8, 2022)

hello again! ♥ just popping in to send you a little surprise, i wanted to thank you for all the gorgeous drawings you did for me, so here you go   








						For Sinnerthecat
					






					sta.sh
				




and i wanted to show you how i colored the super cute sketch you made me ^^ 




__





						Island rep Ariane  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2022)

A r i a n e said:


> hello again! ♥ just popping in to send you a little surprise, i wanted to thank you for all the gorgeous drawings you did for me, so here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!!!!!!!!
aaaaaaaaa I'm genuinely over the moon right now, you have no idea  
It's genuinely STUNNING, both the super adorable picture of mona and the colored sketch!! I love them, thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I'm always delighted to see your requests and posts on your art thread too, thank you for blessing me


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 8, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!
> aaaaaaaaa I'm genuinely over the moon right now, you have no idea
> It's genuinely STUNNING, both the super adorable picture of mona and the colored sketch!! I love them, thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I'm always delighted to see your requests and posts on your art thread too, thank you for blessing me


awww    i'm so happy that you like it and it made you happy, you're really sweet, i'm honored ♥


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 8, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hope you like it!!
> View attachment 451429
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD SINNER!!! I LOVE THIS SO BADLY  I just woke up and saw this
YOU MADE DRIFT SOOOOOO ADORABLE TY TY TYSM CAT! 
I am forever grateful you could have time to make this for me!


----------



## gigii (Aug 8, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Hope you like it!!
> View attachment 451429


omg tysm!! she's so cute!


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 8, 2022)

Heres a small piece of Kara! I added freckles, hopefully thats okay. Shes wearing a princess peach dress cause thats her main in smash


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2022)

tessa grace said:


> View attachment 451671
> Heres a small piece of Kara! I added freckles, hopefully thats okay. Shes wearing a princess peach dress cause thats her main in smash


:0!!!!!!! THAT'S SO CUTE WHAT
She's such a cutie in this one  I absolutely love the fact that you put her in Princess Peach dress, thank you for reading Kara's profile haha
Thank you so much for this wonderful piece, I'll treasure it forever!!


----------



## Gene. (Aug 9, 2022)

if ur still doing art trades I would absolutely LOVE to draw Mona to practice my new artstyle I'm currently attempting to learn, I LOVE HER CHARACTER DESIGN! (this might take me a few days eheheh)

If ur down I'd love to have a drawing of my partner and I!


Spoiler: Reference :)














Trade completed 



Spoiler: here


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2022)

Gene. said:


> if ur still doing art trades I would absolutely LOVE to draw Mona to practice my new "rendering" artstyle I'm currently attempting to learn, I LOVE HER CHARACTER DESIGN! (this might take me a few days eheheh)
> 
> If ur down I'd love to have a drawing of my partner and I!
> 
> ...


I am still doing art trades, yes!!
Feel free to draw mona, I'd absolutely love to see her in your style, especially if it's for practice, it fits with the theme of the thread haha
And thank you so much for complimenting mona!! It means a lot to me, since I'm not sure about my design skills yet  
Looking forward for the trade, you two look so adorable together on the references


----------



## allainah (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey there Sinner!  I just finished your art piece, I also included a imgur folder with a version without the border and both versions animated and non animated. I'm so nervous cause I don't really draw for people much but, really hope you like it!!! and feel free to lmk if you want ANY changes as well I wanna make sure you're happy with what you receive C: I think this is my favorite drawing i've done in this style, thanks to your character being so freakin cool and cute! <3



Spoiler: here











https://imgur.com/a/OwYy6tT


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2022)

allainah said:


> Hey there Sinner!  I just finished your art piece, I also included a imgur folder with a version without the border and both versions animated and non animated. I'm so nervous cause I don't really draw for people much but, really hope you like it!!! and feel free to lmk if you want ANY changes as well I wanna make sure you're happy with what you receive C: I think this is my favorite drawing i've done in this style, thanks to your character being so freakin cool and cute! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG IT'S ANIMATED
I'm so incredibly happy right now, I love it!! It's so cool to look at, thank you!!!! I especially looove the border and how the colors match, I'm genuinely in love with this 
Thank you so much for your kind words and for doing this art trade with me, it was a pleasure


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2022)

Yanrima~ said:


> Hi, I saw your thread and the art you did is amazing!
> 
> I hope you don't mind drawing my character below:
> 
> ...


She's so adorable omg 






TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hi Sinner! I saw your thread come back up again (enjoy your summer break!!!   ) and thought I'd ask if you would be up for drawing Mikasa from _Attack on Titan_. Love scrolling through your thread and admiring your work as a break, btw!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mikasa
> ...


Thank you!! I'm trying to enjoy every second of my summer break haha
Here's Mikasa for u





tessa grace said:


> Hiii if you're still open do you think you could draw a new oc me and my friend have been working on together? Here's some of the art we have of her so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: daisy (she/they)
> ...


I love Daisy, she has such a great vibe and looks like a little gardener, super cute!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 10, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> She's so adorable omg
> View attachment 452052


TYSM, she looks cute the coloring looks clean and professional! 
(I'm gonna use it as my pfp sometime, I'll credit you once I used it!)


----------



## allainah (Aug 10, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> OMG IT'S ANIMATED
> I'm so incredibly happy right now, I love it!! It's so cool to look at, thank you!!!! I especially looove the border and how the colors match, I'm genuinely in love with this
> Thank you so much for your kind words and for doing this art trade with me, it was a pleasure


AAAAAA coming from you this is such an honor :~) this comment made me SO happy hehe i'm so glad you love it!!! Have a wonderful day love <3 <3


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 10, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> She's so adorable omg
> View attachment 452052
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS SHES BEAUTIFUL... i love this so much thank you


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 10, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank you!! I'm trying to enjoy every second of my summer break haha
> Here's Mikasa for u


Thanks so much!  You totally deserve it! 

I love how tough you made her look - ready to take on titanic trouble!!


----------



## Franny (Aug 11, 2022)

my art isn't good enough for a trade yet but i'll come back maybe once i improve, if you're still up for trades <3

in the meantime, would you consider this OC of mine?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2022)

Gene. said:


> if ur still doing art trades I would absolutely LOVE to draw Mona to practice my new "rendering" artstyle I'm currently attempting to learn, I LOVE HER CHARACTER DESIGN! (this might take me a few days eheheh)
> 
> If ur down I'd love to have a drawing of my partner and I!
> 
> ...



Here's my part!! It came out very sweet in my humble opinion, I hope you like it


----------



## Gene. (Aug 11, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Here's my part!! It came out very sweet in my humble opinion, I hope you like it
> View attachment 452272


SINNER- OH MY GOODNESS, this is beyond CUTE! THANK YOU SO MUCH  (i should be finishing your part super soon!! <33)


----------



## Gene. (Aug 11, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I am still doing art trades, yes!!
> Feel free to draw mona, I'd absolutely love to see her in your style, especially if it's for practice, it fits with the theme of the thread haha
> And thank you so much for complimenting mona!! It means a lot to me, since I'm not sure about my design skills yet
> Looking forward for the trade, you two look so adorable together on the references






Mona is DONE! I had so much fun drawing her, thank you for letting me practice and experiment a lil bit with it!  I hope you like it!! 

@SinnerTheCat


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2022)

Gene. said:


> View attachment 452433
> Mona is DONE! I had so much fun drawing her, thank you for letting me practice and experiment a lil bit with it!  I hope you like it!!
> 
> @SinnerTheCat


I LOVE THIS SM!!!!!
She looks like the most adorable thing on earth here, look at her 
And the style works so well here, I'm glad that you were able to experiment and have fun!! Thank you a bunch for the trade


----------



## Xolba (Aug 12, 2022)

wow awesome art work I love it, Im wondering if you can draw my character, its ok to say no


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 12, 2022)

I love your art!! Here’s my island rep if you have any time/would want to draw her (-:


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2022)

Franny said:


> my art isn't good enough for a trade yet but i'll come back maybe once i improve, if you're still up for trades <3
> 
> in the meantime, would you consider this OC of mine?


I'll always be up for trades, so no worries!!






Xolba said:


> wow awesome art work I love it, Im wondering if you can draw my character, its ok to say no View attachment 452462


Thank you for your kind words!! Here's your island rep






LoserMom said:


> I love your art!! Here’s my island rep if you have any time/would want to draw her (-:


Thank youuuu, she's such a cutie <3


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 15, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Thank youuuu, she's such a cutie <3
> View attachment 452996


omg thank you!! i love it


----------



## Franny (Aug 15, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> snip


EEE thank you so much it looks amazing!! i appreciate it so so much T_T


----------



## Xolba (Aug 15, 2022)

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'll always be up for trades, so no worries!!
> View attachment 452997
> 
> 
> ...


wow I love it so much, Ill give you credit, Im getting a tablet soon and when I do Ill draw something for you


----------

